# Milan - Torino: 21 agosto 2016 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (7 Agosto 2016)

Ci siamo. Tra meno di quindici giorni ripartirà ufficialmente la Serie A 2016/2017. Il Milan, dopo il passaggio al cinesi, è una squadra ancora in costruzione. 

I rossoneri di Vincenzo Montella debutteranno a San Siro, contro il Torino dell'ex Mihajlovic, domenica 21 agosto 2016 alle ore 18.

Dove vedere Milan - Torino in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio. In streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

A seguire tutte le informazioni su Milan - Torino, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo di vedere qualche nuovo rinforzo all'opera.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Agosto 2016)

dai se entro il 20 prendono almeno i 3 più chiacchierati del momento ( Musacchio, Cuadrado e Badelj) posso anche andarmela a vedere....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di vedere qualche nuovo rinforzo all'opera.


.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Agosto 2016)

Sì, un paio di acquisti vorrei vederli da qui al 21.


----------



## alessandro77 (7 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, un paio di acquisti vorrei vederli da qui al 21.



Penso e spero che arriveranno, c'è da battere non solo il Torino, ma tutti quelli che si augurano Montella perda contro Mihajlovic..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> dai se entro il 20 prendono almeno i 3 più chiacchierati del momento ( Musacchio, Cuadrado e Badelj) posso anche andarmela a vedere....


Stesso pensiero...speriamo bene!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Agosto 2016)

Donnarumma
De Sciglio Musacchio Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Badelj Isco
Cuadrado Bonaventura
Niang


----------



## Tobi (7 Agosto 2016)

Ad oggi giocheremmo cosi:

Donnarumma
Abate Romagnoli Paletta De Sciglio
Kuco Montolivo Bertolacci
Suso Adriano Niang

comunque sono fiducioso per l'esordio quest'anno, c'è un'idea di gioco molto interessante secondo me si fa risultato


----------



## neversayconte (12 Agosto 2016)

Ora come ora, con questa rosa la partita è da 1X2


----------



## Ciachi (12 Agosto 2016)

A quanto pare romagnoli non c'è!!! Difesa con vergara e paletta!?!??


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Agosto 2016)

Possiamo tranquillamente perdere, il Torino ha fatto un buon mercato. Noi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Possiamo tranquillamente perdere, il Torino ha fatto un buon mercato. Noi...



Sopratutto Miha conosce a menadito tutti i notevoli punti deboli della nostra rosa e abbiamo troppi infortunati o convalescenti.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ad oggi giocheremmo cosi:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate Romagnoli Paletta De Sciglio
> ...



Bonaventura in panchina sarebbe una follia


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> A quanto pare romagnoli non c'è!!! Difesa con vergara e paletta!?!??



Dovee hai letto che non c'è? Avevano detto che il suo infortunio non era nulla di che.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dovee hai letto che non c'è? Avevano detto che il suo infortunio non era nulla di che.



Ciao Andrea
Tutti i siti parlano di Romagna e Niang che non ci saranno col toro!!!


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (12 Agosto 2016)

piuttosto che giocare con Vergara mette Antonelli centrale credo, fermo restando che un difensore ci serve come il pane.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ciao Andrea
> Tutti i siti parlano di Romagna e Niang che non ci saranno col toro!!!



Ora ho letto che soffre di un'infiammazione tendinea.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ciao Andrea
> Tutti i siti parlano di Romagna e Niang che non ci saranno col toro!!!



Per quanto riguarda Niang oggi ha gli esami, in serata si attende il comunicato del Milan.

Romagnoli invece ha un'infiammazione, genere di problema che non ti da mai la certezza sul rientro, molto dipenderà dalla prossima settimana ma la sensazione è che se in amichevole domenica Gomez dovesse dimostrare di essersi inserito abbastanza bene non verrà rischiato Romagnoli.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Agosto 2016)

Adesso leggo che per niang si tratta di semplice affaticamento muscolare!
Pertanto pericolo scampato per lui


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Agosto 2016)

*Secondo Sky Niang è sicuramente disponibile per la partita, ancora in dubbio Romagnoli a causa di un Infiammazione Tendinea*


----------



## Ciachi (12 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Niang è sicuramente disponibile per la partita, ancora in dubbio Romagnoli a causa di un Infiammazione Tendinea*




.
.....paletta-verg.ogna...in difesa .....


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Niang è sicuramente disponibile per la partita, ancora in dubbio Romagnoli a causa di un Infiammazione Tendinea*


*
Sempre secondo Sky, il tridente titolare in vista di Milan - Torino dovrebbe essere composto da Niang, Bacca e Suso.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Sempre secondo Sky, il tridente titolare in vista di Milan - Torino dovrebbe essere composto da Niang, Bacca e Suso.*



Ma no Bacca che Adriano è 30 volte più forte


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Agosto 2016)

Ma lappadula ??? Il mistero si infittisce


----------



## Lorenzo (12 Agosto 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma lappadula ??? Il mistero si infittisce



Stamattina ha fatto allenamento personalizzato. Probabilmente l'anno scorso in B ha giocato troppo anche se mezzo infortunato ed ora ha bisogno di smaltire i carichi. Ma sarà presto in gruppo.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (12 Agosto 2016)

Quindi...ad oggi..la formazione titolare sarebbe..4-3-3: Gigio,Abate-Gomez-Romagnoli,De Sciglio,Kucka,Montolivo,Jack,Suso,Bacca,Niang.. Quindi rispetto allo scorso anno..abbiamo Gomez che bisogna vedere com'é..Jack fa la mezzala pura e aggiunge un po' di qualità al centrocampo..e in attacco un Suso in piu...al posto di Honda...Sicuramente formazione piu offensiva...e piu portata a giocare la palla.. Le cose fondamentali saranno..vedere quanto sarà forte Gomez...prendere un centrocampista dai piedi buoni...e un ala veloce...


----------



## VonVittel (13 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi se Romagnoli non recupera c'è la concreta possibilità che giochi quel barbaro con la 30.
Pregate che recuperi. Oppure pregate in un acquisto di un difensore a caso. Altrimenti partiamo già sotto 3-0 col Toro.

Speriamo che tesserino Gomez in tempo. Almeno fa giocare la coppia Paletta-Gomez (che non mi mette sicurezza comunque eh).


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se Romagnoli non recupera c'è la concreta possibilità che giochi quel barbaro con la 30.
> Pregate che recuperi. Oppure pregate in un acquisto di un difensore a caso. Altrimenti partiamo già sotto 3-0 col Toro.
> 
> Speriamo che tesserino Gomez in tempo. Almeno fa giocare la coppia Paletta-Gomez (che non mi mette sicurezza comunque eh).



In caso credo giochi De Sciglio o Antonelli (più il primo)


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Sempre secondo Sky, il tridente titolare in vista di Milan - Torino dovrebbe essere composto da Niang, Bacca e Suso.*



Probabile.. ma se nell'amichevole di domani Bacca non dimostra di star meglio non mi stupirei parta Adriano.


----------



## sic parvis magna (13 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> dai se entro il 20 prendono almeno i 3 più chiacchierati del momento ( Musacchio, Cuadrado e Badelj) posso anche andarmela a vedere....



Ma magari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Sempre secondo Sky, il tridente titolare in vista di Milan - Torino dovrebbe essere composto da Niang, Bacca e Suso.*


Niang-Bacca-Suso davanti... hm... quindi, considerato che si prenderà un regista a centrocampo, l'idea di Montella dovrebbe essere questa per centrocampo e attacco: 

X-Montolivo-Bonaventura
Suso-Bacca-Niang​
Una squadra così dal centrocampo in su mi lascia interdetto, perché, secondo me, può non qualificarsi in EL, come può stupire tutti, se tutto va bene, e andarsi a prendere il terzo posto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2016)

*Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, per l'esordio contro il Torino saranno a disposizione sia Niang che Romagnoli.*


----------



## kolao95 (15 Agosto 2016)

Spero in:
Donnarumma
De Sciglio Gomez Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura
Suso Luiz Niang


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Spero in:
> Donnarumma
> De Sciglio Gomez Romagnoli Antonelli
> Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura
> Suso Luiz Niang



Già, anche se secondo me Montella preferisce Poli a Kucka e Gomez non è ancora tesserato


Porto speranza per Luiz ma nel dubbio allo stadio non ci vado.

Non ho più intenzione di vedere quel coso di Bacca


----------



## Lorenzo71 (15 Agosto 2016)

il punto è sempre l'equilibrio, senza mastini fortissimi in mezzo al campo (ambro gattuso tanto per dire) come puoi supportare bacca (non torna mai) niang (torna abbastanza, elemento fondamentalissimo per noi ) suso (torna poco e non ha una gran grinta nel recupero palla).

devono veramente correre tutti dare equilibrio, quello che farà la differenza sarà la cattiveria e la concentrazione, quest'anno.
per si spera 38 partite, non 19 come negli ultimi 2 anni.

ma io ho dei dubbi, anche con il friburgo ho visto una squadra tedesca che ci bucava come il burro, con una facilità irrisoria, proprio perchè eravamo troppo lunghi e distanti coi reparti, con il classico buco in mezzo al campo che è una delle nostre prerogative quando le cose vanno storte.

tutti gli allenatori che avevan trovato una specie di quadra (seedorf e sinisa) ci avevan giustamente messo 442 e buionanotte ai suonatori.
con poli montolivo kucka dove diavolo vuoi andare, in impostazione? ti fanno un pressing alto e a parte riccardo gli altri sono completamente incapaci di uscirne.

vedremo, il toro viene dato in formissima e sinisa sicuramente conosce benissimo i nostri difetti , mi giocherei non so cosa che faranno molto pressing alto sui nostri difensori/centrocampisti, non fossi un po' scaramantico un 10 euro sul toro li andrei pure a puntare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Agosto 2016)

Lorenzo71 ha scritto:


> il punto è sempre l'equilibrio, senza mastini fortissimi in mezzo al campo (ambro gattuso tanto per dire) come puoi supportare bacca (non torna mai) niang (torna abbastanza, elemento fondamentalissimo per noi ) suso (torna poco e non ha una gran grinta nel recupero palla).
> 
> devono veramente correre tutti dare equilibrio, quello che farà la differenza sarà la cattiveria e la concentrazione, quest'anno.
> per si spera 38 partite, non 19 come negli ultimi 2 anni.
> ...



Concordo su tutto, però se volevamo la cattiveria e la concentrazione non si prendeva Montella e si continuava con Miha, con i risultati che si son visti, per come si stava mettendo probabilmente anche senza il demenziale cambio con Brocchi non ci saremmo qualificati lo stesso per l'Uefa,
Chi ha ingaggiato Montella, presumo i cinesi, sanno che a lui gli devi prendere i giocatori adatti al suo gioco, perchè lui di certo non è un pseudo tecnico che alla prima difficoltà parte con i catenacci.


----------



## Victorss (15 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto, però se volevamo la cattiveria e la concentrazione non si prendeva Montella e si continuava con Miha, con i risultati che si son visti, per come si stava mettendo probabilmente anche senza il demenziale cambio con Brocchi non ci saremmo qualificati lo stesso per l'Uefa,
> Chi ha ingaggiato Montella, presumo i cinesi, sanno che a lui gli devi prendere i giocatori adatti al suo gioco, perchè lui di certo non è un pseudo tecnico che alla prima difficoltà parte con i catenacci.



Sul resto sono daccordo su tutto, ma con Miha assolutamente quest'anno ci giocavamo l'europa league non scherziamo..


----------



## alessandro77 (15 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sul resto sono daccordo su tutto, ma con Miha assolutamente quest'anno ci giocavamo l'europa league non scherziamo..



Oddio, la certezza non può averla nessuna, ma con la Juve probabilmente avremmo perso anche con Mihajlovic ed in campionato il suo Milan era in caduta libera nelle ultime sue giornate, quindi non sarei così sicuro che saremmo in el con lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2016)

Al momento Gomez non è stato tesserato, ergo non potrebbe giocare domenica. Mi sa che stanno cercando di farlo diventare comunitario.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Agosto 2016)

Leggendo le probabili formazioni, devo dire che il Torino ha una squadra molto intrigante. 
Peccato per la cessione di Peres e la grana Maksimovic.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me al momento noi non siamo per nulla pronti, la speranza è che anche il toro avendo smembrato la difesa possa avere qualche titubanza, mi aspetto una partita con qualche gol.


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2016)

Per la prima volta dopo 12 anni mancherò all'esordio. Con tutta la buona volontà, vedere una squadra che è arrivata settima e non è stata praticamente toccata mi deprime alquanto. A noi serviva almeno un regista, io vedere la squadra ancora in mano a Montolivo davvero non ce la posso fare a rivederla. In più le ultime danno Sosa ad un passo che a parte essere scarso non è neanche un regista, e poi sentiremo la solita frase che siamo a posto così.
Mi metto in modalità off fino a gennaio e li capirò se ci sarà la vera rinascita o se davvero rimarremo i mediocri che siamo per ora...
In tv purtroppo non riesco a non guardare la mia squadra, quindi mi metterò come negli ultimi 4 anni davanti alla tv guarderò come un ameba senza riuscire ad esultare se mai riuscissimo ogni tanto a segnare...


----------



## Schism75 (16 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=303]Schism75[/MENTION] Raga evitiamo ste robe suvvia!


----------



## Lorenzo71 (16 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto, però se volevamo la cattiveria e la concentrazione non si prendeva Montella e si continuava con Miha, con i risultati che si son visti, per come si stava mettendo probabilmente anche senza il demenziale cambio con Brocchi non ci saremmo qualificati lo stesso per l'Uefa,
> Chi ha ingaggiato Montella, presumo i cinesi, sanno che a lui gli devi prendere i giocatori adatti al suo gioco, perchè lui di certo non è un pseudo tecnico che alla prima difficoltà parte con i catenacci.



Guarda, se la squadra non gioca coesa e compatta, aspettiamoci di regalare i grappoli di occasioni agli avversari ,come accaduto con pippomio, l'ultimo allegri ,sinisa nelle prime partite "gioco col trequartista e due punte", brocchi.
perchè dove ormai tutte le squadre spingono forte, ovvero pressing coesione di squadra distanze molto corte, tu non puoi presentarti con reparti lunghi e centrocampo fatto di piedi quadrati.
la combo mortale.

diciamo che a friburgo adriano faceva l'ala e non tornava mai, non appoggiava mai il terzino in fase di recupero o di impostazione, e già questo è un fatto che in campionato non accadrà mai.
però quando hai bacca che gioca completamente per i cacchi suoi , gli altri 10 devono veramente essere granito.
su bacca una cosa, se avessimo un uomo assist veramente bravo (ozil) farebbe 40 gol a campionato.
col friburgo avra' fatto 20 tagli (nonostante i telecronisti sostenessero che non li faceva mai) e mai nessuno lo ha servito , cosa che è successa sistematicamente anche l'anno scorso.
l'unica volta che bertolacci ha aperto il piattone per servirlo (o era montolivo forse) si è creata subito una potenziale enorme occasione (fuorigioco di bacca, ma potenzialmente era lui solo contro il portiere)
il colombiano è monogiocata , monopiede, monomentalita', ma nel suo mono è eccellente e andrebbe sfruttato a dovere, cosa che se pigli montella che fa' il tic e toc proprio fai esattamente l'opposto :bua:


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2016)

Lorenzo71 ha scritto:


> Guarda, se la squadra non gioca coesa e compatta, aspettiamoci di regalare i grappoli di occasioni agli avversari ,come accaduto con pippomio, l'ultimo allegri ,sinisa nelle prime partite "gioco col trequartista e due punte", brocchi.
> perchè dove ormai tutte le squadre spingono forte, ovvero pressing coesione di squadra distanze molto corte, tu non puoi presentarti con reparti lunghi e centrocampo fatto di piedi quadrati.
> la combo mortale.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo, a Bacca serve uno che lo sappia servire sui tagli con il giusto tempismo, speriamo che Sosa abbia un minimo questa caratteristica..
Comunque non capisco tesseriamo sto cavolo di Gomez che se deve uscire romagnoli o paletta che si fan male in panca abbiamo Ely e quel cesso di Vergara (Madonna che scempio diamolo in omaggio col dixan per favore)


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2016)

E' molto probabile che Mihajlovic il 21 si toglierà quel dente che gli fa male


----------



## Lorenzo71 (17 Agosto 2016)

e se lo farà giocando dignitosamente, sarò il primo ad applaudirlo, in ogni caso.


----------



## Black (17 Agosto 2016)

mi viene male a pensare che domenica inizia già il campionato e abbiamo una squadra del genere. Ma non potevano posticipare ancora un pò?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2016)

*Lapadula, Vangioni, Suso e Niang in gruppo. Per Romagnoli ancora personalizzato, ma dovrebbe recuperare per domenica sera.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Lapadula, Vangioni, Suso e Niang in gruppo. Per Romagnoli ancora personalizzato, ma dovrebbe recuperare per domenica sera.*



Buona notizia, ma credo che Lapadula e Vangioni debbano comunque fare tutta la preparazione, li vedremo dopo la sosta


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Agosto 2016)

Donnarumma
Abate Paletta/Gomez Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura
Suso Niang
Bacca

direi che si andrà con questa....speriamo di sfangarla in qualche modo....


----------



## Tobi (17 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Buona notizia, ma credo che Lapadula e Vangioni debbano comunque fare tutta la preparazione, li vedremo dopo la sosta



Vangioni credo che non lo vedremo mai


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2016)

A sensazione verremo stuprati.


----------



## martinmilan (18 Agosto 2016)

Ho già deciso che non la guardo nemmeno sotto tortura...e così probabilmente per tutte le altre..


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate Paletta/Gomez Romagnoli Antonelli
> Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura
> Suso Niang
> ...



Credo Montella preferisca Poli a Kucka, per il resto si

Purtroppo credo non ci siano chances per Adriano


----------



## folletto (18 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> A sensazione verremo stuprati.



Tranquillo che nella ripresa entra il Uallarito e.......


----------



## Tobi (18 Agosto 2016)

Vinciamo


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2016)

*Verso Milan - Torino: le condizioni di Romagnoli devono essere ancora verificate, ma il difensore va verso il recupero. Rientra Vangioni, recuperati anche Niang e Suso. Lapadula, invece, che è rientrato ieri in gruppo resterà fuori. Difficile anche l'impiego di Uallarito Sosa.*


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Paletta (Gustavo Gomez)
De Sciglio
Kucka
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Suso
Bacca 
Niang*


----------



## VonVittel (18 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Il nuovo acquisto in difesa, quello che dovrebbe aiutare Romagnoli quest'anno a non subire imbarcate ad ogni partita, già panchinato alla prima di campionato? Da Paletta peraltro?!


----------



## Stex (18 Agosto 2016)

Su paletta nulla da dire. L'anno scorso ci avrebbe fatto comodo. Accanto a romagnoli lo vedo bene. Vedo male davanti a loro, i 3 di centrocampo...


----------



## koti (18 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Il nuovo acquisto in difesa, quello che dovrebbe aiutare Romagnoli quest'anno a non subire imbarcate ad ogni partita, già panchinato alla prima di campionato? Da Paletta peraltro?!


È un difensore che viene dal sudamerica, è normale che gli ci vorrà un po per ambientarsi. Paletta tra l'altro nel precampionato è stato tra i più positivi.


----------



## S T B (18 Agosto 2016)

Con questo centrocampo andiamo a comandare il giuoco


----------



## Dany20 (18 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Il nuovo acquisto in difesa, quello che dovrebbe aiutare Romagnoli quest'anno a non subire imbarcate ad ogni partita, già panchinato alla prima di campionato? Da Paletta peraltro?!


Paletta ha fatto un ottimo precampionato.


----------



## Zani (18 Agosto 2016)

Ma De Sciglio sempre a sinistra perchè? E' chiaramente in difficolta ad attaccare su quella fasca, e già non è proprio Roberto Carlos neanche a destra... Ma panchinare Abate e metter Antonelli no?


----------



## Dany20 (18 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


.


----------



## koti (18 Agosto 2016)

Ma Sosa dove cavolo lo metti in questa formazione?
Da mezzala non credo sia meglio nè di Kucka nè di Bonaventura.
Bah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> Ma De Sciglio sempre a sinistra perchè? E' chiaramente in difficolta ad attaccare su quella fasca, e già non è proprio Roberto Carlos neanche a destra... Ma panchinare Abate e metter Antonelli no?


Eh no, Abate non si può panchinare...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/romagnoli-recuperato-per-il-torino-vt39450.html#post1040560


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/romagnoli-recuperato-per-il-torino-vt39450.html#post1040560



.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Praticamente gli stessi dell'anno scorso + i 2 rientrati dal prestito


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



De Sciglio fuori ruolo per la millesima volta


Per non parlare di quel cesso di Bacca titolare con Adriano in panchina


----------



## VonVittel (18 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> È un difensore che viene dal sudamerica, è normale che gli ci vorrà un po per ambientarsi. Paletta tra l'altro nel precampionato è stato tra i più positivi.



Non sono d'accordo. Per fare due esempi veloci, Murillo e Thiago Silva erano entrambi centrali sudamericani esordienti in Italia (Murillo era reduce dall'esperienza dal Granada); entrambi hanno avuto un impatto ottimo - e non perché fossero fenomeni (a parte Thiagone, Murillo non lo ritengo neanche così eccelso). Quindi non mi sembra necessario saltare qualche partita per "ambientarsi".

Per quanto riguarda Paletta, ha giocato abbastanza bene in alcune partite; ma già contro il Liverpool è stato un disastro. E poi vorrei far notare una cosa: ve lo ricordate Rodrigo Ely? Fenomeno nelle amichevoli (contro Inter e Real Madrid fu un muro), qui sul forum (e non solo) addirittura qualcuno parlava di difesa aggiustata per i prossimi 10 anni con lui e Romagnoli. 
E poi? Poi mi ricordo un rosso con la Fiorentina (rosso ingiusto, ma era stato indecente comunque in quella partita) e un autogol e prestazione vergognosa col Napoli (4-0 ...). 

Paletta quindi per me rimane un giocatore che può far benino con squadre medio-piccole (Parma, Atalanta), ma a livelli più alti diventa un disastro, o, più semplicemente, mediocre (fu vergognoso nei mondiali 2014 e fece pena nel Milan del 2015). 
Come quarto difensore va bene, ma come prima riserva o, soprattutto, titolare no!


----------



## koti (18 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Per fare due esempi veloci, Murillo e Thiago Silva erano entrambi centrali sudamericani esordienti in Italia (Murillo era reduce dall'esperienza dal Granada); entrambi hanno avuto un impatto ottimo - e non perché fossero fenomeni (a parte Thiagone, Murillo non lo ritengo neanche così eccelso). Quindi non mi sembra necessario saltare qualche partita per "ambientarsi".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Paletta, ha giocato abbastanza bene in alcune partite; ma già contro il Liverpool è stato un disastro. E poi vorrei far notare una cosa: ve lo ricordate Rodrigo Ely? Fenomeno nelle amichevoli (contro Inter e Real Madrid fu un muro), qui sul forum (e non solo) addirittura qualcuno parlava di difesa aggiustata per i prossimi 10 anni con lui e Romagnoli.
> E poi? Poi mi ricordo un rosso con la Fiorentina (rosso ingiusto, ma era stato indecente comunque in quella partita) e un autogol e prestazione vergognosa col Napoli (4-0 ...).
> ...


Esempi che non centrano nulla. Murillo prima di finire all'Inter ha giocato per anni in Spagna mentre Thiago Silva (e parliamo di un fenomeno assoluto) fa la sua prima partita ufficiale nel Milan dopo 8 mesi dal suo arrivo, Gomez è in Italia da una manciata di giorni.

Paletta è un mediocre, mica ho detto che è forte, ma è perlomeno un filino più affidabile di uno che fino all'altro ieri giocava nel Lanus.


----------



## Serginho (18 Agosto 2016)

La curiosità di vedere Gomez c'è, anche perchè comunque non ci giochiamo traguardi prestigiosi, quindi tanto vale rischiare qualche giovane da far crescere in vista delle prossime stagioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Agosto 2016)

Ci credete che ho il vomito a pensare che si incomincia ancora a prendere delusioni ? Oramai vivo le partite del Milan con un fastidio che mi farà arrabbiare sicuramente


----------



## VonVittel (18 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Esempi che non centrano nulla. Murillo prima di finire all'Inter ha giocato per anni in Spagna mentre Thiago Silva (e parliamo di un fenomeno assoluto) fa la sua prima partita ufficiale nel Milan dopo 8 mesi dal suo arrivo, Gomez è in Italia da una manciata di giorni.
> 
> Paletta è un mediocre, mica ho detto che è forte, ma è perlomeno un filino più affidabile di uno che fino all'altro ieri giocava nel Lanus.



Te l'ho detto, ho fatto 2 esempi al volo. Se vogliamo, possiamo prendere in considerazione esempi molto particolari: Gentiletti alla Lazio, che prima di fracassarsi il ginocchio aveva fatto benissimo (aveva giocato praticamente solo in Argentina); Castan, è riuscito a fare bene con ZEMAN allenatore, titolare esordiente pure lui. Potrei andare avanti per un po', a testimonianza che se uno è buono, non ha bisogno di tempo per ambientarsi; certo, nessuno chiede al povero Gomez di prendere in mano la difesa da solo, ma in coppia con un altro centrale buono, se lui stesso si rivela capace, può essere utile da subito (come i giocatori sopracitati, che erano affiancati da un buon centrale a loro supporto). 

Per quanto riguarda Paletta, è ovvio che è per tutti un mediocre; però, a mio parere, per le ragioni che ti ho riportato sopra, se è più scarso, deve stare in panca! Anche se l'altro è un esordiente! Perché se quest'ultimo è buono, lo sarà dalla prima partita! Se è capace, comprenderà bene gli schemi tattici fin da subito.

Ce l'hanno fatta Gentiletti e Castan, figurati se non ce la dovrebbe fare Gomez (se è forte)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Agosto 2016)

Vorrei vomitare


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Agosto 2016)

Forza ragazzi! Oddio Galliani ma dobbiamo vincere!


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...




.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Torino secondo La Gazzetta


4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Paletta (Gustavo Gomez)
De Sciglio
Bertolacci
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Suso
Bacca 
Niang


Torino

(4-3-3)

Padelli
De Silvestri
Rossettini
Moretti
Molinaro
Acquah
Vives
Obi
Boyè
Belotti
Ljajic*


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Torino
> 
> ...



Non e che loro sono un squadrone e arrivano perfetti e puliti senza problemi eh...


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2016)

Bah sicuramente quella corretta è quella di SKy con Kucka al posto di Bertolacci. Non mi convince per niente De Sciglio al posto di Antonelli che reputo nettamente migliore, e non saranno 2 partite decenti di De Sciglio in Francia a farmi cambiare idea. Riguardo Paletta, è di gran lunga il nostro miglior difensore (e ho detto tutto), non si può pensare di metterlo in panchina. Sosa non giocherà mai, solo quando uno tra Niang e Suso si farà male, a quel punto Jack passerà davanti e lui prenderà il posto di Jack. Vedo malissimo Bertolacci, sarà la riserva della riserva...


----------



## koti (19 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Torino secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 4-3-3
> ...


Che palle Cessolacci


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Torino secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 4-3-3
> ...



Chi è Boye'?


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi è Boye'?



Un attaccante argentino scuola River Plate del 96. Dicono sia un bel prospetto, in Coppa Italia ha fatto un super gol all'esordio.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Aggiunto video in spoiler.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2016)

A me non stupirebbe L. Adriano titolare al posto di Bacca.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Un attaccante argentino scuola River Plate del 96. Dicono sia un bel prospetto, in Coppa Italia ha fatto un super gol all'esordio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beh il Toro ha da sempre giovani interessanti


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Torino secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 4-3-3
> ...



.


----------



## de sica (19 Agosto 2016)

Uno spareggio già per la coppa uefa


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Agosto 2016)

Non scherziamo, questa è già da vincere. Punto. Formazioni alla mano, noi abbiamo sempre parole dure verso i nostri, ma il Toro è poca cosa.


----------



## Tobi (19 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> .



Ha fatto bene a mettere Bonaventura a centrocampo, almeno un pò di qualità. Secondo me vinciamo bene


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2016)

Generalmente, Montella è uno che parte sempre forte in campionato. Mihajlovic, al contrario, soffre le prime partite. 

Vediamo....


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2016)

Pareggino o vittoria sofferta dei nostri.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Generalmente, Montella è uno che parte sempre forte in campionato. Mihajlovic, al contrario, soffre le prime partite.
> 
> Vediamo....


Sì ma Montella adesso è al Milan e Sinisa è contro al Milan, si ribalta tutto


----------



## Eziomare (19 Agosto 2016)

A me convincono poco Niang a sinistra e Jack interno sinistro, ma d'altra parte le alternative di livello latitano... Probabilmente con l'inserimento di Sosa nel trittico di centrocampo Bonaventura tornerà a fare l'esterno, che dite?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Agosto 2016)

Il Torino fa proprio defecare sulla carta, se non vinciamo...

Per me con quegli interpreti sarebbe d'obbligo il 4-4-2


----------



## Smarx10 (20 Agosto 2016)

E come ogni anno si arriva alla prima di campionato con sempre meno speranze. Ma come ogni anno non si riesce a distaccarsi da questa squadra, nel bene o nel male. Speriamo che possano sorpenderci in questo campionato. Dai ragazzi


----------



## sanguegranata (20 Agosto 2016)

il toro è senza portiere, difesa nuova e male assortita, centrocampo scarso. unica cosa buona è l'attacco ma senza palloni farà poco
la vedo dura, ma non solo per domani ma per tutto il campionato


----------



## prebozzio (20 Agosto 2016)

Comunque non so voi, ma io spero che si vinca


----------



## martinmilan (20 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Un attaccante argentino scuola River Plate del 96. Dicono sia un bel prospetto, in Coppa Italia ha fatto un super gol all'esordio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma che razza di gol è??


----------



## The Ripper (20 Agosto 2016)

Oddio si ricomincia. 
Non vedo l'ora che finisca questa stagione.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Agosto 2016)

Neanche mi ricordavo che si ricomincia,tanto è l'entusiasmo... Non potrò vederla,ma nonostante tutto essendo oggi il mio compleanno spero comunque che almeno alla prima contro una squadra abbordabile mi regalino una vittoria.


----------



## Symon (20 Agosto 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Neanche mi ricordavo che si ricomincia,tanto è l'entusiasmo... Non potrò vederla,ma nonostante tutto essendo oggi il mio compleanno spero comunque che almeno alla prima contro una squadra abbordabile mi regalino una vittoria.



Auguroni^^

E quoto in toto sanguegranata che dal nick per quel che riguarda il toro pare se ne intenda.
La difesa è nuova, il centrocampo è muscolare ma senza creatività e mal assortito, l'attacco fà abbastanza impressione.
Io ho giocato un X, ma ero più improntato a favorire il Milan, perchè è in casa, e nonostante la qualità sia quasi uguale a quella dei granata pare una formazione più assennata e meglio assortita.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Agosto 2016)

"purtroppo" c'è la finale di volley.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Torino secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 4-3-3
> ...




.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Agosto 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Auguroni^^


Grazie,e sempre forza Milan!


----------



## Jaqen (20 Agosto 2016)

Quindi teniamo fuori il miglior centrocampista per la coppia Montolivo Bertolacci. Ottimo Vincé


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2016)

*I convocati di Montella

PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (22), Diego Lopez (1)
DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Antonelli (31), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (93), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci (91), Bonaventura (5), Honda (10), Kucka (33), Locatelli (73), Montolivo (18), Poli (16)
ATTACCANTI: Bacca (70), Luiz Adriano (7), Niang (11), Suso (8)*


----------



## Doctore (20 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (22), Diego Lopez (1)
> DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Antonelli (31), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (93), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
> ...



hhaha vergara?


----------



## Crox93 (20 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (22), Diego Lopez (1)
> DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Antonelli (31), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (93), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
> ...



Donnarumma
Calabria Gomez Romagnoli De Sciglio
Kucka Locatelli Bonaventura
Suso Bacca Niang

Per me dovrebbe giocare così il Milan, questa partita e anche la maggior parte del campionato.
Aggiungo anche Jose Mauri che dovrebbe avere qualche occasione


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta in edicola oggi:

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Paletta 
De Sciglio
Kucka
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Suso
Bacca 
Niang


Torino

(4-3-3)

Padelli
De Silvestri
Rossettini
Moretti
Molinaro
Acquah
Vives
Obi
Martinez
Belotti
Ljajic*


----------



## Doctore (21 Agosto 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria Gomez Romagnoli De Sciglio
> Kucka Locatelli Bonaventura
> Suso Bacca Niang
> ...



il capitone e il nostro incedibile difensore pallotta dove lo metti??


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me la nostra stagione (almeno la prima parte) passa dall'esplosione di almeno uno tra Niang e Suso, un po' come successe per El Shaarawy quattro anni fa.


----------



## davoreb (21 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la nostra stagione (almeno la prima parte) passa dall'esplosione di almeno uno tra Niang e Suso, un po' come successe per El Shaarawy quattro anni fa.



Io spero in Niang, mi sembra l'unico con possibili margini.

L'attaco Suso Bacca Niang cmq a me piace, il problema è il resto.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Agosto 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io spero in Niang, mi sembra l'unico con possibili margini.
> 
> L'attaco Suso Bacca Niang cmq a me piace, il problema è il resto.



Non dispiace nemmeno a me in prospettiva...certo ora come ora fa il solletico ad almeno 4-5 squadre di serie A ma almeno sono vivaci e hanno fame.
*Il problema sono le loro riserve.*
Se Jack lo collochi a centrocampo poi non puoi rispostarlo in attacco una giornata si e una no.Un calciatore ha bisogno di un ruolo fisso in campo da imparare.Dall'altra parte invece c'è Honda che la profondità non la attacca nemmeno sotto tortura..


----------



## martinmilan (21 Agosto 2016)

Comunque mi spiace ma non riuscirei a gioire per una vittoria...una sconfitta non la auguro di certo ma vorrei un pareggio squallido che evidenzi tutti i problemi e metta in allarme i cinesi per gli ultimi giorni di mercato.Devono fare qualcosa a tutti i costi...


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta in edicola oggi:
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Vomitevole.
Kucka e Bonaventura come mezzali sono 2 ciofeche


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque mi spiace ma non riuscirei a gioire per una vittoria...una sconfitta non la auguro di certo ma vorrei un pareggio squallido che evidenzi tutti i problemi e metta in allarme i cinesi per gli ultimi giorni di mercato.Devono fare qualcosa a tutti i costi...



No dai, bisogna sperare di arrivare in una posizione decente di classifica per quando arriveranno i cinesi e poi sti scappati di casa che abbiamo in rosa hanno bisogno di un pò di entusiasmo. E poi ora che (pare) se ne sta per andare via il duo delle meraviglie cerchiamo di non "affossarci" da soli augurandoci pareggini squallidi o peggio, anche se siamo depressi Forza Milan e basta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2016)

A 'sto punto, buttiamo Locatelli nella mischia e facciamogli fare il regista. Che ci frega, ormai la situazione è disastrata.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> No dai, bisogna sperare di arrivare in una posizione decente di classifica per quando arriveranno i cinesi e poi sti scappati di casa che abbiamo in rosa hanno bisogno di un pò di entusiasmo. E poi ora che (pare) se ne sta per andare via il duo delle meraviglie cerchiamo di non "affossarci" da soli augurandoci pareggini squallidi o peggio, anche se siamo depressi Forza Milan e basta.



Beh parlo solo per questa partita..ci vorrebbe un bel segnale per il mercato perchè così com'è questa rosa mi preoccupa tanto..


----------



## martinmilan (21 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A 'sto punto, buttiamo Locatelli nella mischia e facciamogli fare il regista. Che ci frega, ormai la situazione è disastrata.



Sinceramente ho seguito Locatelli e Paredes nel precampionato e devo dire che non ci ho visto questa enorme differenza...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io spero in Niang, mi sembra l'unico con possibili margini.
> 
> *L'attaco Suso Bacca Niang cmq a me piace, il problema è il resto.*


Ma infatti, per quest'anno, poteva anche andare bene l'attacco. Il problema è il centrocampo, dove sarebbero dovute arrivare almeno due mezzali di qualità, al posto di Bonaventura (che è fuori ruolo) e Kucka (che ha i piedi di ferro). Oddio, ci sarebbe voluto anche un difensore centrale al fianco di Romagnoli. In ogni caso, credo che tre colpi (mezzali + centrale) ci avrebbero permesso di avere un 11 titolare dignitoso; invece niente, andiamo avanti con la stessa rosa dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A 'sto punto, buttiamo Locatelli nella mischia e facciamogli fare il regista. Che ci frega, ormai la situazione è disastrata.



Mi andrebbe anche bene che si lanciassero i giovani, basta che poi dopo il primo errore non vengano crocifissi perché è il modo migliore per bruciarli. Se ci si punta lo si fa convinti fino alla fine.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mi andrebbe anche bene che si lanciassero i giovani, basta che poi dopo il primo errore non vengano crocifissi perché è il modo migliore per bruciarli. Se ci si punta lo si fa convinti fino alla fine.


Naturalmente. Preferisco gli errori di Locatelli a quelli di Kuckold.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Agosto 2016)

A me andrebbe bene solo che la riserva di Suso sia chiunque ma non Honda....non ce la faccio proprio più a vederlo credetemi.
Voi avete montolivo io ho l'incubo honda..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2016)

In generale i giocatori veramente dannosi ormai sono stati ceduti tutti,
il vero problema di questa rosa è la mediocrità, il che vuol dire che alterneremo discrete prove a partite in cui alla minima difficoltà non ci sarà nessuno in grado di fare la differenza.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2016)

Il Locatelli visto finora non è assolutamente un giocatore pronto, sarebbe l'ennesimo errore buttarlo nella mischia.
Sono terrorizzato dal 4-3-3 voluto da Montella: rischiamo di voler imporre il gioco, ma di non toccare palla per tutto il primo tempo.


----------



## Tobi (21 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In generale i giocatori veramente dannosi ormai sono stati ceduti tutti,
> il vero problema di questa rosa è la mediocrità, il che vuol dire che alterneremo discrete prove a partite in cui alla minima difficoltà non ci sarà nessuno in grado di fare la differenza.



Rispetto all'anno scorso non ci siamo indeboliti perchè dei "titolari" non abbiamo venduto nessuno, quindi direi che la nostra dimensione sia la lotta tra il 4 ed il 6 posto, come stava facendo anche Sinisa. 

Nota positiva avere Niang da inizio stagione e Suso che almeno è piu dinamico di Honda


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2016)

Locatelli è più lento di Montolivo


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta in edicola oggi:
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta in edicola oggi:
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Due squadre di una mediocrità imbarazzante


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma col 4-3-3 dove vogliamo andare? 
va beh vivremo sulle giocate dei singoli là davanti sperando in un minimo di continuità


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma col 4-3-3 dove vogliamo andare?
> va beh vivremo sulle giocate dei singoli là davanti sperando in un minimo di continuità



Beh in effetti il 442 secondo me è ancora quello che mette più giocatori a loro agio


----------



## Black (21 Agosto 2016)

pronostico per oggi?

se vinciamo:
merito di Berlusconi che ha scelto l'allenatore e Galliani che ha condotto il mercato in maniera efficace senza lasciar partire i nostri top player. Se poi segna Bacca, Galliani dirà "l'ho tenuto perchè è il miglior bomber del mondo" 30 Milioni per lui sono pochi

se perdiamo:
colpa dei cinesi che non sganciano i soldi che avevano promesso di fare. Colpa di Gancikoff che non ha autorizzato l'acquisto di Rincon e Pavoletti. Poi questo allenatore incapace chi l'ha scelto? è stato Fassone!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2016)

Per il gioco di Montella passa tutto dal centrocampo, ossia il reparto peggio messo. Non so cosa ci sia da aspettarsi da questo Milan: verosimilmente, nulla di buono. Speriamo di poter stringere i denti fino a gennaio e poi sistemare questo catorcio di rosa. 
Pronostico contro il Torino? Siamo alla pari tecnicamente e anche sotto un profilo tattico, visto che siamo due squadre con nuovi tecnici; quindi, i tre punti sono fattibili. Speriamo bene.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali

**MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca, Suso.*
*

TORINO (4-3-3): Padelli; De Silvestri, Rossettini, Moretti, Molinaro; Acquah, Vives, Obi; Martinez, Belotti, Ljajic.*


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2016)

Vincere e basta


----------



## J&B (21 Agosto 2016)

Strano De Sciglio fuori


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2016)

Sono terrorizzato dalla difesa. Terrorizzato


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> *[FONT=&]*MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca, Suso.*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]*
> ...



Bertolacci ha già finito. E' proprio inutile.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Agosto 2016)

Che schifo a i giornalisti. Solo ora criticano l'operato della società.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> **MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca, Suso.*
> *
> ...




Quotate


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> *[FONT=&]*MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca, Suso.*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]*
> ...



La squadra è quella che è. Forse la miglior formazione possibile

Bertolacci silurato, benissimo.


----------



## LukeLike (21 Agosto 2016)

Boh è la migliore formazione possibile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia quanto non sopporto vedere Montolivo


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2016)

per de sciglio rifiutiamo quelle offerte (sempre se vere) e poi non gioca...mah


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> *[FONT=&]*MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca, Suso.*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]*
> ...



Forza Milan


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2016)

Avete ascoltato le dichiarazioni di Galliani? Agghiaccianti.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (21 Agosto 2016)

Forza Milan! SEMPRE! Intanto ci sono gia piu di 30000 spettatori..e non é ancora iniziata...alla faccia di chi rompeva le balls con meno di 20000..San Siro deserto...bla bla...per un milan-torino al 21 agosto direi che bastano e avanzano...ieri allo stadium c'erano circa 40000 spettatori...cosi..per dire eh..se facessimo anche noi lo stadio minuscolo grazie al piffero che sarebbe sempre pieno..


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> **MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca, Suso.*
> *
> ...



*Galliani sul mercato del Milan. QUI* -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...nel-pre-milan-torino-vt39530.html#post1042490


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Quant'è brutta la maglia del Torino


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

"poco gradevole", ma sparati Di Stefano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

Sbaglio o c'è una parvenza di gioco ?


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma segna santo Dio!


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2016)

ma nooo.. peccato


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Bacca non gioca con la squadra, bacca non sa fare i passaggi..


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2016)

Che peccato...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Nianhahahahha


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Cribbio


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Bella Azione Bacca - Niang.. che peccato! Ci veniva il gol perfetto a momento


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Babba bia


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Abbiamo dei difensori da Lega Pro


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma Niang come fa a non segnare da lí?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Solo ora ho notato l'orrendo numero di maglia di Bonaventura


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma che tiro è...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

mamma mia suso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Suso è un peto


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2016)

ha tirato in tribuna...


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo dei difensori da Lega Pro



Invece fino ad ora gran partita di Romagnoli..


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2016)

Pessima giocata di Suso.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

che escremento Suso


----------



## __king george__ (21 Agosto 2016)

manca la qualità...sembra banale ma è la verità


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Invece fino ad ora gran partita di Romagnoli..



Ma infatti


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

bonaventura asino


----------



## BB7 (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma questo dorme


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma Suso ha capito che non è un amichevole?


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Però vedo dei bei passaggi filtranti tra le linee


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Suso è una flatulenza


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Bonaventura 3 ore per tirare


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Però vedo dei bei passaggi filtranti tra le linee



Ma infatti ALMENO vedo del gioco , sono anni che non c'era .


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Suso mi ricorda troppo Jose Mari.


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Suso è una flatulenza



Ma basta per la'mor di dio, spero faccia doppietta.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2016)

Jack 

Comunque calma ragazzi, capisco che la situazione sia critica ma non si può subito etichettare Suso dopo 20 minuti della prima partita.
Se vogliamo puntare sulle scommesse (e conviene visto le alternative) bisogna avere pazienza e abituarsi a giornate si e altre no.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Agosto 2016)

suso è un giocatorino.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

occhio a questo ragazzino argentino.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Stiamo giocando benino con questi asini e c'è chi si lamenta..


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

godo per ljajic


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma basta per la'mor di dio, spero faccia doppietta.



Magari


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Grane palla di Suso...

Bacca....


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Troppi gol sbagliati...


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Cristo MONTOLIVO


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Che sia maledetto il capitone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2016)

Suso è un pacco e Montella dovrebbe dimettersi 

(Madre de Dios Montolivo! Meno male che c'è quell'altra pippa di Romagnoli)


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Romagnoli partita super..


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2016)

Sono sempre piu convinto che, tra i professionisti, Montolivo sia il peggior giocatore della storia del calcio.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Un vice Montolivo.. sì sì..


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Quanto ci mancava uno come Suso che ha velocità e salta l'uomo..altro che balle..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Bonaventura inesistente, Suso l'unico che crea qualcosa, ma è frivolo


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Torino imbarazzante per di più anche senza Ljajic


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Niang che inciampa sul pallone....

Dio mio.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Alessio <3


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Ottima corsa palla al piede Niang, ok


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

il ciabattaro che si inciampa sul pallone in contropiede...


----------



## BB7 (21 Agosto 2016)

Sembra di vedere una partita tra pensionati


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

*Goooooooooooollllll

Bacca!*


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2016)

Niang è solo veloce, e basta...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Gol bellissimo. Un'azione!!!! Un'azione!!!!!


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Chissa chi ha segnatooooo...Carlossssssssss


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Abate che ha azzeccato un cross.

Incredibile.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Abate azzecca un cross.. sto sognando


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2016)

Bacca totale!


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2016)

Questa squadra con 2 centrocampisti, che ne so tipo Paredes e Zielinski, un laterale esterno, che ne so tipo Cuadrado, potrebbe fare cose interessanti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2016)

Baccaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

*mamma mia ignazio abate !!*


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Grande primo tempo, vediamo di non fare cavolate dietro


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2016)

il cross di abate


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Baccaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Agosto 2016)

Bravo Carlito!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2016)

ABATE!! È un'Epifania, mi viene da piangere!!


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

bella azione, bella davvero! I due giocatori più scarsi tecnicamente, Niang e Abate, hanno collezionato due belle giocate. Ma Bacca spietato. Bene.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2016)

Grande Niang, l'azione è partita da lui, ha fatto un bellissimo lancio. Incredibile anche il cross di Abate, di prima. Bacca non poteva sbagliare, bravo a mettersi al posto giusto! Bellissimo gol!


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> il cross di abate



non propriamente un cross ad essere pignoli XD
lì c'è più testa che piede


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Madonna santa che piedi


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2016)

Un azione di calcio, Abate che azzecca il cross...


----------



## Heaven (21 Agosto 2016)

Dove sono tutti quelli che pregavano per l'addio di Bacca?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo rotfl


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

Sono anni che non giocavamo a calcio .


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2016)

L'unico veramente indecoroso per ora è il nostro capitano di mille avventure... #MancaUnViceMontolivo


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Dedicato a tutti quelli che vogliono Calabria al posto di Abate.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Calma però, il Torino è imbarazzante


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Bonaventura inesistente, Suso l'unico che crea qualcosa, ma è frivolo


Bonaventura PESANTEMENTE penalizzato dalla posizione. 
Abbiamo già avuto modo di vedere in passato che da mezzala perde tipo il 50%.

La storia di Bonaventura jolly è un bluff. E' un'ala e basta


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Bonaventura PESANTEMENTE penalizzato dalla posizione.
> Abbiamo già avuto modo di vedere in passato che da mezzala perde tipo il 50%.
> 
> La storia di Bonaventura jolly è un bluff. E' un'ala e basta



Fa più gioco lui che il capitone


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Bonaventura PESANTEMENTE penalizzato dalla posizione.
> Abbiamo già avuto modo di vedere in passato che da mezzala perde tipo il 50%.
> 
> La storia di Bonaventura jolly è un bluff. E' un'ala e basta


Concordo Bonaventura deve giocare esterno sinistro di attacco.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Bonaventura PESANTEMENTE penalizzato dalla posizione.
> Abbiamo già avuto modo di vedere in passato che da mezzala perde tipo il 50%.
> 
> La storia di Bonaventura jolly è un bluff. E' un'ala e basta



Concordo. Non che sia Garrincha (anzi) ma il meglio lo dà da ala.


----------



## BraveHeart (21 Agosto 2016)

Abate partita da 7,5 per ora. I terzini giocano alti con Montella e lui ne sta giocando. Suso bei lampi di classe ma pecca di personalità, si nasconde troppo durante la partita. Niang mi sta piacendo un sacco e bene anche i due centrali.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Mitt a Gustavo Gomez


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Dove sono tutti quelli che pregavano per l'addio di Bacca?



Bacca chi? Bacca non gioca con la squadra, Bacca non esiste, Bacca è brutto..


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Dove sono tutti quelli che pregavano per l'addio di Bacca?


Senza Bacca non è che saremmo in 10 eh, ci sarebbe stato un altro a fare gol 

E non sono tra quelli che lo vogliono via a tutti i costi.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Bonaventura tatticamente ci sta facendo vincere la partita raga... sta reggendo la fase di possesso da solo. La corsia sinistra è l'unica cosa buona.
Davanti male, su questo concordo.


----------



## BraveHeart (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Non che sia Garrincha (anzi) ma il meglio lo dà da ala.



Quoto. Palesemente fuori posizione


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma che giallo hanno dato a Paletta? Bah


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2016)

Non stiamo giocando male. Sicuramente usando il paragone delle ultime due stagioni... ma il torino è poca roba. Voglio vedere se riusciamo a fare gioco anche col Napoli. I giocatori son gli stessi che non sapevano fare passaggi di 5 metri


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

ma Mortovivo che corre affianco a Bacca e gli chiude la possibilità di allargarla a Suso?


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Agosto 2016)

Comunque avessimo in mezzo uno con i piedi buoni, capace di imbeccare gli attaccanti, contro questo Toro saremmo almeno 2 a 0. Bacca e Niang, pur con i loro limiti tecnici, sono delle frecce. Se poi a destra ci fosse un esterno ugualmente rapido, allora saremmo davvero pericolosi. Questo si, sempre ammesso che in mezzo a distribuire palle non ci siano il Capitone (non c'è bisogno di commentare), Kucka (che ci metterà pure impegno ma ha i piedi che ha) e Bonaventura (che lo vedo francamente un po' perso lì in mezzo).


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Torino molto scarso. Speriamo di non far cavolate in difesa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2016)

Buon primo tempo, si può migliorare ma cavare il sangue dalle rape è difficile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Difesa eccellente, centrocampo mehhhh osceno, l'attacco funziona ma spreca

Bene Suso e Niang, ma fanno troppe scorregge

Bonaventura sprecato..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2016)

Buon primo tempo, davanti pero' hanno sbagliato troppo


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Che bello il nuovo Milan di Montella, Bacca che mette davanti alla porta Niang che sbaglia, Bacca che sblocca la partita.
Cose nuove e inaspettate.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Torino molto scarso. Speriamo di non far cavolate in difesa.



Ecco, Torino veramente scarso, senza Ljiajc hanno perso l'unica torcia in una foresta buia


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non stiamo giocando male. Sicuramente usando il paragone delle ultime due stagioni... ma il torino è poca roba. Voglio vedere se riusciamo a fare gioco anche col Napoli. I giocatori son gli stessi che non sapevano fare passaggi di 5 metri


Ma noi mica dobbiamo guardare il Napoli. I nostri avversari per l'Europa league sono Forentina, Sassuolo, Lazio, Torino eccetera.


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Buon primo tempo. Grande lavoro di Montella e si vede: abbiamo fatto 2-3 azioni davvero belle da lustrarsi gli occhi, su una abbiamo anche segnato, unica nota stonata Montolivo che non mi sta piacendo e Jack forse un po limitato da mezzala anche se ci sta dando equilibrio.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2016)

Bella partita finora, peccato per Mongolivo e pure Suso che dovrebbe darsi una svegliata. Cerchiamo di chiuderla che sto Torino fa pena


----------



## BraveHeart (21 Agosto 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Dove sono tutti quelli che pregavano per l'addio di Bacca?


Nessuno credo abbia mai negato la sua prolificità in zona gol, ma di fatto non ha toccato un pallone. Quindi bene che abbia segnato, ma se la sua cessione avesse significato l'acquisto di Musacchio o Cuadrado o Paredes, l'avrei ampiamente condivisa.


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Quando vedremo Iniesta-Bonaventura? 
Romagnoli mi sta piacendo.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Soddisfatto della fluidità degli scambi, ma ho paura della forma fisica. Siamo già calati.


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Nessuno credo abbia mai negato la sua prolificità in zona gol, ma di fatto non ha toccato un pallone.


Ma se ha messo davanti alla porta Niang e ha dato il via alle altre 2 azioni più importanti nostre.


----------



## IronJaguar (21 Agosto 2016)

Niang (nonostante i suoi pasticci) e Bonaventura due luci nel deserto dal centrocampo in su. 
Niang che ha procurato già due ammonizioni e qualche buona sgroppata ma non può continuare a fare scatti avanti e indietro da 50 metri o tra dieci minuti è cotto. 
Bonaventura buon sacrificio a centrocampo e buona qualità. 
Bacca letale come suo solito (bene anche in fase di assist), bene i terzini e generalmente la squadra è disposta piuttosto bene, si è rischiato poco. 
Suso a parte una buona palla per Bacca direi malaccio, viene poco incontro al pallone e fatica a fare tutto il resto. 

Se solo avessero preso due centrocampisti veri a Montella...


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Nessuno credo abbia mai negato la sua prolificità in zona gol, ma di fatto non ha toccato un pallone. Quindi bene che abbia segnato, ma se la sua cessione avesse significato l'acquisto di Musacchio o Cuadrado o Paredes, l'avrei ampiamente condivisa.



Infatti, se questo è un attaccante da 30 milioni...


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

Non mi è dispiaciuto il Milan. Montella meriterebbe un centrocampista come si deve per il suo gioco "a pochi tocchi".


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Ringraziamo il Padreterno per le assenze di Ljajic e Iago... lì davanti il Toro non ne struscia mezza.
Ora fuori Suso, Jack avanti e Cessolacci in mezzo al campo....oppure 4-4-2 con Suso e Jack larghi sulle fasce, Bacca e Niang davanti. E se la partita va sui binari giusti, fuori Bacca per Bertolacci e Jack a supporto dell'unica punta, Niang.


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Con Higuain stavamo 8-0. Con Lapadula forse 12-0.


----------



## Serginho (21 Agosto 2016)

Finalmente una squadra che gioca a calcio. Niang il migliore


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Infatti, se questo è un attaccante da 30 milioni...



Difatti poi la palla dentro la metteva Musacchio. Ah no, c'è Niang... giiusto.

Ma loooool


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Concordo Bonaventura deve giocare esterno sinistro di attacco.


Difficile togliere Niang. E' comunque uno dei meno peggio



BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Abate partita da 7,5 per ora. I terzini giocano alti con Montella e lui ne sta giocando. Suso bei lampi di classe ma pecca di personalità, si nasconde troppo durante la partita. Niang mi sta piacendo un sacco e bene anche i due centrali.


Vero, questi terzini alti creano molto. Antonelli facilita il gioco a Niang



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bonaventura tatticamente ci sta facendo vincere la partita raga... sta reggendo la fase di possesso da solo. La corsia sinistra è l'unica cosa buona.
> Davanti male, su questo concordo.


Boh magari perchè lì fa giocate meno appariscenti


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Kucka, anche in una squadra che fa possesso, può starci e lo sta dimostrando. Per carità, Torino poca roba, però..


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2016)

Onesta partita per ora.


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bonaventura tatticamente ci sta facendo vincere la partita raga... sta reggendo la fase di possesso da solo. La corsia sinistra è l'unica cosa buona.
> Davanti male, su questo concordo.



Sono d'accordo con te, sta lavorando parecchio per la squadra, l'unica vera zavorra oggi è il 18, gli altri sembrano più che altro tutti inseriti in un contesto, lui è proprio fuori dal gioco.


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Niang oltre al goal mangiato si e' perso un centinaio di palloni, il sinistro lo conosce meno di Bacca.
Da ala e' buono solo se ci sono le praterie.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo il Padreterno per le assenze di Ljajic e Iago... lì davanti il Toro non ne struscia mezza.
> Ora fuori Suso, Jack avanti e Cessolacci in mezzo al campo....oppure 4-4-2 con Suso e Jack larghi sulle fasce, Bacca e Niang davanti. E se la partita va sui binari giusti, fuori Bacca per Bertolacci e Jack a supporto dell'unica punta, Niang.



No, va bene così. Non farei cambi tattici, anche Suso sta facendo così così.

Boyè comunque non mi pare male.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (21 Agosto 2016)

Credo che la piu grande differenza rispetto all'anno scorso siano i terzini altissimi a dare un po di ampiezza al gioco e un ottima alternativa ai soliti passaggi centrali...Mihajlovic l'ha messa giu come solito per chiudere e ripartire...cioé...ha Tachtsidis,Benassi e Baselli...e lui gioca con Obi,Acquah e Vives....come l'anno scorso con noi..sempre in ripartenza..mai a fare gioco..
Riguardo a noi..ottimi i centrali..bene a intermittenza Suso e Niang e solito letale Bacca..molto bene i terzini..forse il centrocampo (anche per il press del Toro) un po malino..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo peggiore in campo: partita da 4 in pagella. Ho segnato tutto, poi lo riporterò nel suo topic. Un giocatore indegno! Indegno!


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Ora voglio vedere Uallarito El Principito The Brain Sosa.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Avete presente quello che ha fatto Niang sull'azione del gol? 
DOBBIAMO comprare uno che fa sempre questo..


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, va bene così. Non farei cambi tattici, anche Suso sta facendo così così.
> 
> Boyè comunque non mi pare male.



Se non lo cambia Suso la mette nel secondo..


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bonaventura tatticamente ci sta facendo vincere la partita raga...



Non me ne sono accorto. Kucka regge il centrocampo.


----------



## Danielsan (21 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Montolivo peggiore in campo: partita da 4 in pagella. Ho segnato tutto, poi lo riporterò nel suo topic. Un giocatore indegno! Indegno!


.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Montolivo peggiore in campo: partita da 4 in pagella. Ho segnato tutto, poi lo riporterò nel suo topic. Un giocatore indegno! Indegno!



Vabbè, sei fissato comunque.


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ora voglio vedere Uallarito El Principito The Brain Sosa.


Non può ancora giocare credo, se potesse lo metterei al posto di Montolivo che sta facendo pietà..


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Kucka, anche in una squadra che fa possesso, può starci e lo sta dimostrando. Per carità, Torino poca roba, però..


Quoto, difficilmente farà una stagione come l'anno scorso dove il non gioco di Mihajlovic esaltava le sue qualità, ma resta utile


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, sei fissato comunque.


Beh, ha ragione


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Agosto 2016)

Tranne monolito il milan mi é piaciuto in questi 45min


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Difatti poi la palla dentro la metteva Musacchio. Ah no, c'è Niang... giiusto.
> 
> Ma loooool


Niang ha fatto il lancio, e non gioca centravanti. Bacca ha finalizzato ciò che Niang ha creato.

Ripeto quello che ho detto mille volte: per me Bacca è un giocatore importante per il Milan, e sono contento se resta. Ma ciò non toglie che lo trovi un attaccante molto limitato e limitante. 

Il gol di oggi non richiede senso del gol, istinto o altro, come altri gol fatti da lui o da Inzaghi. Il gol di oggi richiedeva un corpo solido e due gambe per muoversi. Per questo ho trovato ridicolo il messaggio di "rivincita" delle amanti di Bacca. Sono e saranno bel altri quelli in cui li ci ha messo del suo, non certo questo.


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo di reggere fisicamente, finalmente ho visto un gioco.Vediamo di chiuderla subito e poi gestirla


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non può ancora giocare credo, se potesse lo metterei al posto di Montolivo che sta facendo pietà..


Ah ora sto vedendo che non è in panca


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Beh, ha ragione



Non è stato di certo il migliore ma neanche così dannoso. Ha fatto un errore grave e un altro paio di passaggi sbagliati. Le partite da 4 sono altre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Avete presente quello che ha fatto Niang sull'azione del gol?
> DOBBIAMO comprare uno che fa sempre questo..



E grazie , parli di un centrocampista che sappia lanciare e fare gioco . Quello che ci manca da 5 anni .


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Niang ha fatto il lancio, e non gioca centravanti. Bacca ha finalizzato ciò che Niang ha creato.
> 
> Ripeto quello che ho detto mille volte: per me Bacca è un giocatore importante per il Milan, e sono contento se resta. Ma ciò non toglie che lo trovi un attaccante molto limitato e limitante.
> 
> Il gol di oggi non richiede senso del gol, istinto o altro, come altri gol fatti da lui o da Inzaghi. Il gol di oggi richiedeva un corpo solido e due gambe per muoversi. Per questo ho trovato ridicolo il messaggio di "rivincita" delle amanti di Bacca. Sono e saranno bel altri quelli in cui li ci ha messo del suo, non certo questo.



Bhè si vede che Destro e Pazzini non erano corpi solidi a due gambe, perchè di gol così ne hanno sbagliati a iosa oppure hanno guardato la palla passare dal limite dell'area..


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2016)

Non male. 
Mi fa piacere per Suso, che, con i suoi limiti, resta con Bonaventura il giocatore che sa giocare meglio a calcio in rosa. 
Ci vorrebbe uno buono in mezzo al campo, e magari un'ala al posto di Niang, che pure sta giocando bene, ma che pasticcia troppo col pallone per giocare in quella posizione...


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bhè si vede che Destro e Pazzini non erano corpi solidi a due gambe, perchè di gol così ne hanno sbagliati a iosa oppure hanno guardato la palla passare dal limite dell'area..


Anche Sheva ha sbagliato gol così in carriera. E non vorrei certo Destro o Pazzini al posto di Bacca.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Finita. Gol di Belotti


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

E ti pareva....

Romagnoli, sempre lui.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Mah.... Al primo tiro in porta


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma con sti difensori dove vuoi andare?

Zero sicurezza.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E ti pareva....
> 
> Romagnoli, sempre lui.



Fenomeno contro il nulla e il niente, appena c'è da fare quello step in alto.. fallisce


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

Fail di Romagnoli


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Dove sono tutti quelli che pregavano per l'addio di Bacca?


Ha fatto goal a porta vuota dai 10 metri.


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Niang crossa malissimo di sinistro, palla regalata, arriva Bonaventura che tenta una giocatina e cade come una patata.
Contropiede-goal.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2016)

Cerchiamo di portare il punto a casa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Tornano i fantasmi, scendo dal carro immediatamente


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Agosto 2016)

Eccolo la, non si può perdere così un attaccante


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma vacca boia!


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Che dormita.. Peccato.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

*Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

2-1*


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Chi ha segnato!!! Chi ha segnatooo!!!


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

L'ha messa ancora


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Grandissimi Abate in copertura (cosa vi dico da anni? in difesa è buono solo in recupero perché corre) e Romagnoli nel piazzamento.

Che piaga pure Romagna mia...diosanto..


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2016)

Bacca ti amo


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Aveva appena elogiato Nestagnoli e ovviamente mi ha smentito subito.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Secondo gol di Bacca.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Comunque serve per forza un grande difensore lì dietro. Una sicurezza. 

Preghiamo che sto Gomez sia almeno buono.


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Agosto 2016)

Per fortuna l'abbiamo rimessa in piedi subito


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Poco da fare.. Grande Carlos.


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Agosto 2016)

Ok, vediamo adesso a livello mentale di che past siamo fatti e se Montella, oltre ha lavorare (fin'ora bene) sulla tattica, ha già dato un cambio anche in questo aspetto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Niang può giocare solo da fermo in pratica


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Bacca scaccia fantasmi


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Ancora lui? ahahahahahahhaha

Una squadraccia con un campione davanti. GODETEVELO.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2016)

Bacca non possiamo venderlo, ci rendiamo conto che segna in mezzo a questa gente? Se gli metti in campo una squadra seria diventa un ottimo giocatore.
Oggi tanta fortuna nei gol ma intanto li ha fatti.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Bacca *di sinistro?!?!?!*


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Niang ha fatto il lancio, e non gioca centravanti. Bacca ha finalizzato ciò che Niang ha creato.
> 
> Ripeto quello che ho detto mille volte: per me Bacca è un giocatore importante per il Milan, e sono contento se resta. Ma ciò non toglie che lo trovi un attaccante molto limitato e limitante.
> 
> Il gol di oggi non richiede senso del gol, istinto o altro, come altri gol fatti da lui o da Inzaghi. Il gol di oggi richiedeva un corpo solido e due gambe per muoversi. Per questo ho trovato ridicolo il messaggio di "rivincita" delle amanti di Bacca. Sono e saranno bel altri quelli in cui li ci ha messo del suo, non certo questo.


Continua.
Ti prego.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

E ma non gioca per la squadra .


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Agosto 2016)

Mi è morto lo streaming proprio mentre commentavo il gol de Toro... Bacca gol?


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Difficile togliere Niang. E' comunque uno dei meno peggio



Lo sposta a destra.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma con sti difensori dove vuoi andare?
> 
> Zero sicurezza.


Non ci serve Musacchio cit


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E ma non gioca per la squadra .



Doveva fare la sponda per l'inserimento di Montolivo.


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Mettiamo Gomez che Paletta e' ammonito e Romagnoli tornato ai livelli di un anno fa.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Continua.
> Ti prego.


Seconda palla sul piede, secondo gol.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



spero che porti ancora bene


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Agosto 2016)

"Bacca vattene" semicit. 

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Lo sposta a destra.


Se rende uguale sarebbe cosa buona, a me Suso non convince tantissimo


----------



## Il Genio (21 Agosto 2016)

Si dice tanto e giustamente male su montolivo ma vogliamo parlare di Bonaventura?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Anche Antonelli malissimo oggi


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

dopo questa partita Bacca vale 35 Mil. 

Contanti grazie


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Continua.
> Ti prego.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Se segna pure Massimo Lopez...


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

Siamo già cotti


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

gRANDE JACK!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Gran guizzo di Bonaventura. Calcio di rigore.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2016)

non siamo in grado di fare possesso palla. E si sapeva. E questo significa che avremo sempre difficoltà. Il Torino è scandaloso. Ma Mihajlovic la qualità a centrocampo non piace proprio. Possibile che ne Baselli ne Benassi giocano...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Non sto capendo niente tra il Milan che dilaga e il secondo set malatissimo dell'Italia contro il Brazil


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Quando parte Jack lo fermi solo col fallo.
Grandissimo Jack.


----------



## CIppO (21 Agosto 2016)

Maxi Lopez con il plastico del Kilimanjaro in testa. Anyway, rigoreee


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

E 3 , ehhhh ma non gioca per la squadra .


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

*Baccaaaaaaaa

3-1*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Tripletta!!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

E sono tre di carlos bacca!


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Tripletta di Bacca..che schifo..


----------



## Il Genio (21 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Quando parte Jack lo fermi solo col fallo.
> Grandissimo Jack.



È l'unica cosa decente di oggi 
Non può giocare a centrocampo


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

triplettaaaaa
Baccaaaa, l'attaccante che spaccaaaaaa
[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] continua ... T I P R E G O


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2016)

LOL per un estate il Gallo ha provato a venderlo


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non sto capendo niente tra il Milan che dilaga e il secondo set malatissimo dell'Italia contro il Brazil



Sono con cellulare e tutto spenti e sto registrando il volley maschile, se dici qualcosa vengo a prenderti e ti picchio


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> È l'unica cosa decente di oggi
> Non può giocare a centrocampo


infatti appena si è spostato ala (cosa che avevo chiesto 15 minuti fa  ) ha fatto la differenza.
Sa giocare a calcio. Stop.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2016)

Se non avessimo Bacca vinceremmo lo scudetto


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> triplettaaaaa
> Baccaaaa, l'attaccante che spaccaaaaaa
> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] continua ... T I P R E G O


Ha segnato solo perché Niang gli ha lasciato il rigore.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> LOL per un estate il Gallo ha provato a venderlo



Venderlo per andare a prendere uno tra Pavoletti e Zaza, ricordiamolo.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

La difesa non va proprio ragazzi


----------



## Heaven (21 Agosto 2016)

Che giocatore Bacca.. 

3 goal contro i 3 mesi di critiche


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Suso utile quanto un cu.lo senza buco


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2016)

Scusate il sadismo... Ma 10 minuti di Vangioni si possono fare? Giusto per vedere che faccia ha!


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Ahhhhhhhh peccato


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Gran palla Suso


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

comunque se ancora vogliamo venderlo il prezzo dovrebbe salire almeno sopra i 40


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Bacca..
> 
> 3 goal contro i 3 mesi di critiche



quasi 4..


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Bellissimo Niang che chiede palla sul rigore e Bacca gli da il cinque  

PS: Quasi 4o gol


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Bellissimo Niang che chiede palla sul rigore e Bacca gli da il cinque
> 
> PS: Quasi 4o gol


ahahahah lo ha trollato


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Bacca..
> 
> 3 goal contro i 3 mesi di critiche



Qualcuno vada sul forum del West Ham a controllare i commenti ahahha


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

A me sto Suso non piace . Troppo molle


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno vada sul forum del West Ham a controllare i commenti ahahha



Si è rotto anche Carroll, hanno solo Valencia come centravanti ora!


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno vada sul forum del West Ham a controllare i commenti ahahha



Che dicono?


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me sto Suso non piace . Troppo molle



Pure a me da questa impressione. 

P.S. Ma i cinesi esultano?


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo ridicolo


----------



## alcyppa (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma quando lo toglie quel mollaccione di Suso?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2016)

In difesa balliamo troppo comunque, ogni azione dell'avversario ci mette in difficoltà.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

entra Bertolacci


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che dicono?



no, non so.. sto cercando ma non trovo topic dedicati


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Onestamente comunque stanno arrivando molti più palloni per Bacca che con quel piede può fare davvero tanti gol


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma che rutto è Bertolacci?


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia Bertolacci. Ma che roba è?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma Bertolacci è fatto di cartone?!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

già morto Bertolacci


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Agosto 2016)

Tre gol? E ma non sa usare il sinistro, non fraseggia, fa la rabona... quand'è che lo sbolognamo ai primi gonzi e con il ricavato ci prendiamo quel fenomeno di pavoletti???


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Entra l'inutile Poli


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

entra POLI


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Che pietà Bertolacci.

VENTI milioni perdio.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Cessolacci eroe.
L'esordio stagionale più bello della storia del calcio.


----------



## patriots88 (21 Agosto 2016)

che sfiga poraccio


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Tre gol? E ma non sa usare il sinistro, non fraseggia, fa la rabona... quand'è che lo sbolognamo ai primi gonzi e con il ricavato ci prendiamo quel fenomeno di pavoletti???



ha segnato di sinistro il secondo gol


----------



## CIppO (21 Agosto 2016)

MA perché Bertolacci non dona la sua vita a Gesù? Non ha senso come giocatore


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Agosto 2016)

Quanto fa schifo bertolaccia


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma sto Suso


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo sabotatore come cravatta gialla


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci Montolivo?


----------



## alcyppa (21 Agosto 2016)

Cosa ha combinato Bertolacci?


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Bertolacci già rotto madonna mia..


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2016)

Madò sti giocatori monopiede non li reggo... Suso sempre il solito dribbling deve fare... è banale difendere così


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Non è possibile, per me finge di farsi male perché ha paura di giocare a san siro


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci Montolivo?



Madonna! Non ne azzecca una nemmeno per sbaglio! Bertolacci per lo meno nella sua breve vita non ha fatto tutti quei danni!


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Bertolacci e' un vecchietto di 70 anni che ha mentito sull'età.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Peccato.. ero curioso di vedere Bertolacci in un 4-3-3 serio


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Siamo lunghissimi


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non è possibile, per me finge di farsi male perché ha paura di giocare a san siro



Io pensavo avesse fatto finta per la palla persa a scemo. Non capisco cosa si sia fatto. Forse muscolare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma stiamo scherzando? Sto bertolacci per me finge tutto, non ci posso credere!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

3-1 e non si riesce a gestire sta benedetta partita


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Confermo: Suso sembra Jose Mari.
Quanto è fumoso? Mamma mia


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Agosto 2016)

Invece di insultarlo dovremmo ringraziare Bertolacci. Ora non ci sono più scuse: bisogna comprare un centrocampista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

Contusione per Bwrtolacci . Praticamente non ha nulla hahahahah


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Bertolacci esce per una contusione. Che scandalo.


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Contusione per Bwrtolacci . Praticamente non ha nulla hahahahah



Che venga a fare un paio di partite con me che gli insegno io a sopportare le contusioni..


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Sembra un centrale che salti meglio.. come faceva Alex


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bertolacci esce per una contusione. Che scandalo.



si è sacrificato da grande lider


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Contusione per Bwrtolacci . Praticamente non ha nulla hahahahah



Cristo sembrava dovessero amputargli il braccio.......... C'era quello lì svedese, Wilhelmsson, che giocò mezza partita con lo scroto rotto da Gattuso o una cosa del genere

Questo ha paura di giocare a San Siro


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Contusione per Bwrtolacci . Praticamente non ha nulla hahahahah



Ma non si può fare causa a qualcuno per questo qui? E' sempre rotto, Galliani non poteva saperlo. Assurdo.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Maledetto Poli


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 3-1 e non si riesce a gestire sta benedetta partita


Non importa, la presenza di Poli mi dà sicurezza


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

attenzione..non buttiamo la partita per favore..


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Benissimo Paletta


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Antonelli oggi mi ha fatto schifo..


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Sto cesso di Baselli ci segna sempre, è?


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Ecco, un bel goal di fango..adesso mi raccomando facciamo la frittata eh..


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Romagnoli è scandaloso, ragazzi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Baselli ci odia


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

3-2


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è scandaloso, ragazzi.



A farfalle, si guarda in giro come un ebete


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Romagnoli è
ATROCE


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2016)

Occhio eh...


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

Che crollo ragazzi


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Sta partita mi ha ricordato quella del debutto di PippiInzaghi contro la Lazio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Baselli al posto di Bertolacci, per due spicci tra l'altro


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Rigore per il Toro.

Incredibile.


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Madonna che barzelletta ragazzi..


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Luiz Adriano ha il q.i. di una sedia


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

Non ci credo


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

ahahahahahahaha sto morendo Luigi Adriano


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Ve lo dicevo che non mi piaceva l'andazzo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Agosto 2016)

Ahahahahahahahahaha


che schifo. 

#siamoapostocosi


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

bene così


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Paletta Romagnoli è roba da Lega Pro


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

...e rigore!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma che rigore è?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Dai su ma che fa Luiz Adriano.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

tragedia vera.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahaha sto morendo Luigi Adriano



Ma cosa ha fatto? Ma cos'era? Sono esploso dalle risate


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Gigiooooooooooo!


----------



## Diavolo18 (21 Agosto 2016)

Ricordo che con un utente qui all'inizio della scorsa stagione eravamo in disaccordo sul fatto che Bacca fosse un fenomeno e Luiz Adriano un mediocre.
Il tempo è galantuomo purtroppo

Grazie gigio comunque


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2016)

Gigioooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## neversayconte (21 Agosto 2016)

un fenomeno di 17 anni. 
vergognosi gli altri.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

SUPER 
SUEPRR
ESURR
Gigiooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2016)

Donnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diavolo (21 Agosto 2016)

Grazie Gigio!


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Date la fascia a questo ragazzo

VAFFANCUUUUULOOOOO


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Donnarummaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Grazie!!!!! Andiamoci a prendere sto scudetto!! ! Ahahahah


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Ti amo gigio


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2016)

GIGIO!! Il nostor miglior giocatore, un futuro fenomeno


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma che rigore era? Godo per questo schifoso infame


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Clamoroso, ma non ho avuto la forza di esultare. Quando incontreremo squadre vere ci faranno GOL A GRAPPOLI


----------



## ignaxio (21 Agosto 2016)

Io ho esultato come mai da 3 anni a sta parte. 
ANDIAMO


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Gigiooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Stavano regalando la vittoria.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fatto? Ma cos'era? Sono esploso dalle risate


Se la faceva Montolivo credo sarebbero iniziati riti voodoo contro di lui


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2016)

Grazie Donnarumma! Ripeto in difesa facciamo ridere i polli!


----------



## __king george__ (21 Agosto 2016)

siete ancora vivi o tutti morti di infarto??


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Agosto 2016)

Gigione!!! Se continuiamo così l'anno prossimo se ne va...


----------



## marcokaka (21 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo, poli, bertolacci : la ***** della *****


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Agosto 2016)

Sono senza parole. 

Una squadra di polli.

Non si può giocare con Montolivo, E' UNA VERGOGNA PER IL CALCIO.

Serve un difensore centrale FORTE e un/due centrocampista forti, stop, niente scuse. 

A Napoli con Romagnoli Ely/Gomez....già rido..


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fatto? Ma cos'era? Sono esploso dalle risate


Che rosa di pippe comunque, giocate comiche


----------



## marcokaka (21 Agosto 2016)

Intendevo : la M3rdA della M3rda


----------



## neversayconte (21 Agosto 2016)

Come stavamo buttando via la partita... 
alcuni sono proprio indegni


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2016)

Secondo tempo indegno comunque eh...
Cioè dove vogliamo andare così?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Un Milan che purtroppo non è diverso da quello degli ultimi tre anni. 
Torino davvero scandaloso e abbiamo rischiato di non vincere. 
Mancano 37 punti alla salvezza dai.


----------



## Serginho (21 Agosto 2016)

D'Amato l'ennesimo arbitro italiota, un marchio di fabbrica. Espulsione a uno a cui è stata stracciata la maglia di dosso, complimentoni


----------



## marcokaka (21 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sono senza parole.
> 
> Una squadra di polli.
> 
> ...



Ma è incredibile che nonostante tutto, si susseguono allenatori, ma montolivo continua a giocare... ed è pure capitano !!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Donnarumma 8

Abate 7
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 2
Antonelli 4

Montolivo 4
Bonaventura 6.5
Kucka 5

Suso 6.5
Niang 7
Bacca 8

L.Adriano 3
Bertolacci 0
Poli 0


----------



## Doctore (21 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Gigione!!! Se continuiamo così l'anno prossimo se ne va...



perche se ne deve andare senza galliani e berlusconi?


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

Abbiamo giocato 55 minuti. In 4 - 5 sarebbero da spedire sulla luna.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Rendiamoci conto che il Torino visto oggi è di una scarsezza rara. Una squadra di pippe e giocatorini. Eppure è stata un'impresa vincere la partita


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2016)

Il rigore è roba da denuncia.... Ball don't lie (Cit.)


----------



## danjr (21 Agosto 2016)

Ho goduto come non mai nel vedere la faccia di Mihajlovic


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> D'Amato l'ennesimo arbitro italiota, un marchio di fabbrica. Espulsione a uno a cui è stata stracciata la maglia di dosso, complimentoni



No, è proprio Damato, ogni volta con noi succede qualcosa. Poi ha proprio un atteggiamento fastidioso.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2016)

Donnarumma 10 Porta a casa i 3 punti
Abate 6 In difesa troppo leggero. Non chiude su Molinaro
Paletta 6,5 Mezzo voto in meno per il rigore, ma ha giocato benissimo
Romagnoli 4 Protagonista in negativo su entrambi i gol subiti. E' una sciagura.
Antonelli 5,5 Malissimo oggi, ma fa un paio di chiusure ottime
Kucka 6,5 Dà il ritmo e chiude. Tiene schiacciati i centrocampisti del Toro
Montolivo 4,5 0,5 in più solo perché il peggiore in campo lo merita Romagna mia. Giocatore dannoso
Bonaventura 6,5 tatticamente dà una mano alla squadra e si procura il rigore. non doveva uscire
Suso 5 troppo fumoso. non combina nulla d buono
Niang 6,5 Si dvora un gool ma fa un grande assist. Nel complesso non gioca male, ma dov'era negli ultimi 30 minuti?
Bacca 8 Tripletta e tutti a casa

Bertolacci sv Incredibile
Poli sv
Luis Adriano 4 gioca 4 minuti e fa più danni della grandine

Montella 6 buone cose, ma errori clamorosi sui cambi. E lì dietro molto male. Nel complesso sono soddisfatto, ma deve lavorare.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2016)

Contento per la vittoria. Ottime cose in attacco ma santo Dio in difesa abbiamo ballato un casino. Io me lo sentivo, non si può stare mai tranquilli neanche sul 3-1 contro il Toro a pochi minuti dalla fine.


----------



## alessandro77 (21 Agosto 2016)

Grande Gigio, era importante vincere oggi, specialmente contro il solito non gioco delle squadre di Mihajlovic.. Certo, la difesa fa spavento e, nella sostanza, credo abbiamo visto oggi quello che sarà il Milan di Montella con questa rosa incompleta. Gol a grappoli presi, ma amche un attacco prolifico più dell'anno scorso


----------



## Marilson (21 Agosto 2016)

un portiere di 17 anni che ti para il rigore contro al 95', ditemi voi come si fa a non godere come dei verri da allevamento..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> perche se ne deve andare senza galliani e berlusconi?


Aspettiamo a cantar vittoria... Quando ci sarà la firma definitiva dirò anche io così ..


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2016)

Uscito Jack non abbiamo tenuto un pallone, eravamo anche cotti ma il nostro centrocampo è da serie B


----------



## Nicktedo81 (21 Agosto 2016)

Bene fino al 60esimo..dall'infortunio di Bertolacci staccata la spina...stanchissimi..l'arbitro ci ha messo del suo eh..i secondo gol del toro andatevi a vedere l'azione..c'é un fallo su Paletta..non fischiato e Baselli si infila...e il rigore é allucinante..non avremo Paletta a Napoli e sará durissima..speriamo in Gomez...


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2016)

Come detto senza 2 centrocampisti decenti non possiamo fare possesso e quindi andiamo in difficoltà dopo un po'. Sempre lo stesso difetto degli ultimi 5 anni. Sempre. Bacca ora è il momento di cederlo e prendere 2 centrocampisti. È inutile avere un giocatore che segna (3 goal facili facili), ma il resto della squadra non è in grado di gestire il risultato. La situazione è comica ora. 3 prime punte e centrocampisti scarsi per numero e qualità. Maledetto chi ha costruito questa squadra.


----------



## Doctore (21 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo a cantar vittoria... Quando ci sarà la firma definitiva dirò anche io così ..



se hanno voglia di buttare 100 milioni di penale...va be


----------



## Montag84 (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paletta Romagnoli è roba da Lega Pro



Anche Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini soffrirebbero con davanti un centrocampo come il nostro. Non giudichiamo male due buoni (e dico buoni, non forti) difensori come Paletta-Romagnoli. Con il solo Kucka a correre (finchè ce l'ha fatta) a metà campo voglio vedere quale difensore non soffre.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2016)

al rigore parato di gigio ho tirato giù il calendario verso l'arbitro e belotti. 

godo.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Agosto 2016)

Gigio ti amoooooo !!!!! l'hai messo in quel posto a quell'arbitro di emme. Comunque sono preoccupatissimo, abbiamo mezza rosa (o forse anche di più) formata da giocatori di Serie B. Nulla che già non si sapesse, ma vedere l'ennesima conferma sul campo è stato agghiacciante. Se Dio esiste Galliani deve fare una fine brutta, ma veramente molto brutta; maledetto.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Agosto 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Come detto senza 2 centrocampisti decenti non possiamo fare possesso e quindi andiamo in difficoltà dopo un po'. Sempre lo stesso difetto degli ultimi 5 anni. Sempre. Bacca ora è il momento di cederlo e prendere 2 centrocampisti. È inutile avere un giocatore che segna (3 goal facili facili), ma il resto della squadra non è in grado di gestire il risultato. La situazione è comica ora. 3 prime punte e centrocampisti scarsi per numero e qualità. Maledetto chi ha costruito questa squadra.



Sei una persona lucida soprattutto p.q.r. bacca (che io adoro) ma bisogna reperire i soldi per i centrocampisti buoni


----------



## Nicktedo81 (21 Agosto 2016)

Comunque la partita é cambiata anche perché nel momento in cui eravamo piu stanchi, Mihajlovic butta dentro tutti gli attaccanti che ha...noi sbagliamo il 4-1 con Bacca e poi si crea molta confusione dietro con il Toro tutto su...Paletta a me piace..molto ordinato..Romagnoli bene nel primo, male nel secondo..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Agosto 2016)

E stato espulso anche Niang. Insomma siamo gia in emergenza con la nostra rosa fantastica.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Così non andiamo da nessuna parte.

Sembra il Milan di Inzaghi.


----------



## JohnShepard (21 Agosto 2016)

Senza dubbio creiamo di più in attacco ma fase difensiva da incubo, squadra troppo lunga, reparti distanti fra loro e centrali in difficoltà clamorosa, a Napoli la vedo più che dura.Bene Niang, Bonaventura Suso, Donnarumma semplicemente un predestinato. Note dolenti i difensori (Romagnoli su tutti) e il solito scandaloso Montolivo un giocatore scarso e dannoso sotto tutti i punti di vista. Ultima cosa, leggo ancora gente che vorrebbe la cessione di Bacca, un minuto di silenzio..... senza lui saremmo da B


----------



## S T B (21 Agosto 2016)

complimenti a chi continua a definire Bacca scarso e che va venduto. E' davvero inutile si segnare gol, dopotutto nel calcio dato che vince chi fa possesso. Io fino alla cacciata ufficiale del geometra (che se la ride in tribuna) Bacca me lo tengo stretto perchè sono sicuro e lo sono sempre stato che ci farà fare diversi punti e ci toglierà le castagne dal fuoco diverse volte. Perchè tanto con i soldi di Bacca il pelato non ci prende nessuno. Inoltre Bacca non vuole andarsene e nessuno te lo prende. Per fortuna.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E stato espulso anche Niang. Insomma siamo gia in emergenza con la nostra rosa fantastica.


Davvero? Com mai?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così non andiamo da nessuna parte.
> Sembra il Milan di Inzaghi.



anche a me ha ricordato l'esordio contro la Lazio di due anni fa... anche lì Diego Lopez parò un rigore 
malissimo Montella soprattutto sui cambi


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Comunque la partita é cambiata anche perché nel momento in cui eravamo piu stanchi, Mihajlovic butta dentro tutti gli attaccanti che ha...noi sbagliamo il 4-1 con Bacca e poi si crea molta confusione dietro con il Toro tutto su...Paletta a me piace..molto ordinato..Romagnoli bene nel primo, male nel secondo..



Abbiamo finito la benzina, semplicemente.

Purtroppo dalla panchina non abbiamo gente all'altezza.


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2016)

Ma la palla giocata da Luiz Adriano nell'azione che poi ha portato al rigore?
Da denuncia penale.

Ma è stato espulso anche Niang alla fine?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Davvero? Com mai?



Insulti all'arbitro.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Insulti all'arbitro.


Maledizione.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma la palla giocata da Luiz Adriano nell'azione che poi ha portato al rigore?
> Da denuncia penale.
> 
> Ma è stato espulso anche Niang alla fine?


Si.


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2016)

Male montolivo...male romagnoli nel secondo tempo e deve svegliarsi perchè non va bene che uno come lui faccia questo...fisicamente siamo crollati dopo l'infortunio di bertolacci e si è vista tutta la differenza, fisicamente parlando, con il toro ma qualcosa si è visto...qualche trama qualche giocata...speriamo solo non sia una noce nel sacco ma sia l'inizio di una nuova idea di gioco...anche se con questo centrocampo...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Maledizione.



Giocherà Sosa con Bonaventura in attacco.


----------



## Il Genio (21 Agosto 2016)

Poche cose positive ma fondamentali
Il gioco, si sono viste cose nuove
Il risultato, soprattutto per come è arrivato, fondamentale iniziare con una vittoria
Il tridente offensivo, non me l'aspettavo

Il resto è tristemente negativo anche se la differenza di condizione atletica era notevole


----------



## alessandro77 (21 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Insulti all'arbitro.



Solito mononeurone


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2016)

Eiaculazione copiosa e continuata al rigore parato da San Gianluigi. Bacca ottimo, così come Niang e Bonaventura. Male Antonelli e Romagnoli. Montolivo indecente

*Donnarumma 8*
Abate 6 
Paletta 6.5
Romagnoli 4.5
Antonelli 5
Kucka 6.5
*Montolivo 4*
Bonaventura 6.5
Suso 6
Niang 6.5
*Bacca 8*
Bertolacci sv 
Poli sv
Luis Adriano NC

----

Damato 4


----------



## alessandro77 (21 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Insulti all'arbitro.


Quindi rischia pure più giornate, che fenomeno.

E anche in difesa siamo messi con le pezze, dovrà giocare Gomez o Ely...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (21 Agosto 2016)

Penso che la partita ha confermato l'opinione che mi ero fatto in merito alla squadra....modesta e composta da giocatori che in mezzo a tante giocate sbagliate ogni tanto ce ne infilano una proficua...troppo poco per ambire a qualcosa in più del sesto posto

I Migliori: Bacca per i gol - Donnarumma per il rigore parato
I Peggiori:Montolivo con ampio distacco...non ha azzeccato un passaggio - Romagnoli che in fase difensiva è stato un disastro


----------



## LukeLike (21 Agosto 2016)

Non è stato espulso Niang.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Agosto 2016)

*Niang non è stato espulso*


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giocherà Sosa con Bonaventura in attacco.



ECCO CHI MI MANCAVA! Uallarito!!!  Gol dell'ex Quota uno


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Niang non è stato espulso*



Bene, su Premium dicevano così quando ero al televisore.

Comunque quest'arbitro mi fa proprio schifo.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2016)

E' una squadra che continua a terrorizzarsi alla prima difficoltà, soprattutto quando è in difficoltà.
Le lacune tecniche sono enormi, ma quelle caratteriali sono forse ancora più pesanti...


----------



## wargod (21 Agosto 2016)

quell'infame di galliani è gia davanti ai microfoni....


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2016)

Con i cambi secondo voi Montella come è stato?
Perchè secondo me doveva togliere subito uno dei tre davanti (Suso), spostare Jack davanti e mettere un pò di legna a centrocampo inserendo Poli (o Bertolacci). Oltre al fatto che io avrei fatto giocare Honda al posto di Suso dall'inizio.


----------



## Tobi (21 Agosto 2016)

Bene paletta fuori, è inguardabile, lanciamo Gomez e leviamoci il pensiero, se è forte si prende il posto da titolare e via. 
Comunque io sono dovuto uscire a fine primo tempo, Donnarumma Eroe. 
Chi pensava che avremmo vinto le partite passeggiando con il grande gioco si sbagliava, sarà come l'anno scorso, sofferenze continue, bisogna fare piu punti possibili in queste partite.


----------



## Il Genio (21 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' una squadra che continua a terrorizzarsi alla prima difficoltà, soprattutto quando è in difficoltà.
> Le lacune tecniche sono enormi, ma quelle caratteriali sono forse ancora più pesanti...



Questa è una tara che ci porteremo appresso per mooooolto tempo purtroppo


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Questa è una tara che ci porteremo appresso per mooooolto tempo purtroppo



Ce la porteremo appresso finchè non cambieremo gli interpreti. Sono una massa di perdenti mediocri.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Agosto 2016)

*Montella conferma che non c'è stata nessuna espulsione per Niang*


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Questa è una tara che ci porteremo appresso per mooooolto tempo purtroppo



Il fatto che il capitano sia Montolivo, la dice tutta.
Per questo sarei stato entusiasta se fosse arrivato qualche profilo, anche in fase calante, come Schweinsteiger (è un esempio, tralasciamo il fatto che è impossibile che venga, per diversi motivi), o come l'anno scorso poteva essere Dani Alves. 
Ogni volta che andiamo in vantaggio, ci facciamo rimontare perchè abbiamo paura. Ogni volta che passiamo in svantaggio, non abbiamo una reazione.
Sullo 0 a 0 saremmo quasi una squadra decente...


----------



## Tobi (21 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il capitano sia Montolivo, la dice tutta.
> Per questo sarei stato entusiasta se fosse arrivato qualche profilo, anche in fase calante, come Schweinsteiger (è un esempio, tralasciamo il fatto che è impossibile che venga, per diversi motivi), o come l'anno scorso poteva essere Dani Alves.
> Ogni volta che andiamo in vantaggio, ci facciamo rimontare perchè abbiamo paura. Ogni volta che passiamo in svantaggio, non abbiamo una reazione.
> Sullo 0 a 0 saremmo quasi una squadra decente...



Boban qualche anno fa disse che il Milan per come è costruito è una squadra che deve andare a 1000 tutta la partita altrimenti affonda ed accusava il fatto che dopo 70 minuti se hai dei palleggiatori sei in grado di rifiatare facendo giro palla ma in queste condizioni è impossibile.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Niang non è stato espulso*


Meno male.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Boban qualche anno fa disse che il Milan per come è costruito è una squadra che deve andare a 1000 tutta la partita altrimenti affonda ed accusava il fatto che dopo 70 minuti se hai dei palleggiatori sei in grado di rifiatare facendo giro palla ma in queste condizioni è impossibile.



E' vero anche questo. Le lacune tecniche sono evidenti. Per me è un 50% e 50%.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (21 Agosto 2016)

Analisi della partita facile...fino al 60esimo bene..infatti il Torino fa gol solo su una gran zuccata di Belotti nell'unica azione pericolosa..Bacca per poco non fa il quarto..poi crolliamo fisicamente..e Miha mette dentro tutti gli attcanti...per me giudizio rimandato a quando saremo in migliore condizione fisica..si sono viste cose buone..a me Paletta é piaciuto molto..a differenza di molti qui dentro..


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Con i cambi secondo voi Montella come è stato?
> Perchè secondo me doveva togliere subito uno dei tre davanti (Suso), spostare Jack davanti e mettere un pò di legna a centrocampo inserendo Poli (o Bertolacci). Oltre al fatto che io avrei fatto giocare Honda al posto di Suso dall'inizio.



Nono, ha fatto bene a mettere Suso, e deve continuare.

Per i cambi anch'io avrei tolto uno dei due esterni d'attacco, ma il doppio cambio ha falsato tutto.


----------



## sette (21 Agosto 2016)

Buona la prima. Non ero sicuro che avremmo vinto.

Comunque la partita più importante si gioca sul piano societario.


----------



## Miracle1980 (21 Agosto 2016)

Bene Paletta e Niang. Puntare su Suso e lanciare Sosa al posto di Montolivo. Romagnoli da recuperare subito...altrimenti rischia di finire una terza scelta lì dietro. 
A me i primi 60 minuti sono piaciuti molto sinceramente.


----------



## Jino (22 Agosto 2016)

Capisco che sia inizio stagione, ma per colpa di una condizione atletica imbarazzante (dopo settanta siamo scoppiati) si è rischiato di compromettere una partita che si meritava oggettivamente di vincere. Mi auguro si ponga a breve rimedio e non sia una stagione con una condizione fisica imbarazzante come s'era già visto in passato, perchè già tecnicamente siamo modesti, se poi non c'è nemmeno la gamba per correre....


----------



## Smarx10 (22 Agosto 2016)

Comunque è andata nel migliore dei modi. Abbiamo preso tre punti e sono emerse tutte le lacune su cui Montella dovrà lavorare. Partire così ci permette di mettere tre punti in cassaforte e di non poter dire di essere imbattibili facendo deliri di onnipotenza inutili (l'esordio di Inzaghi spero ricordi qualcosa). Inoltre Bacca è partito alla grandissima, quindi se aveva bisogno di motivazioni per fare bene, ora le ha trovate.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2016)

Che storia assurda comunque quella di Donnarumma e Miha. Il serbo lo lancia e lui gli para davanti il rigore decisivo all'ultimo secondo del primo incontro da avversari. Pazzesco.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Agosto 2016)

Buon Milan.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Agosto 2016)

Alla fine sono andato allo stadio ieri, più per accompagnare dei miei amici stranieri che non erano mai stati a San Siro che per altro ma alla fine ci siamo divertiti, è stata una partita emozionante fino al fischio finale. Vi lascio qualche mia considerazione personale sulla partita:
- Difesa centrale da brividi, hanno sbagliato diverse cose elementari, sopratutto Romagnoli a volte si perde davvero in un bicchier d'acqua nonostante poi gli riescano poi cose anche più difficili
- Positivo Abate, molto voglioso in fase propositiva
- Montolivo male male, sembrava spaesato e non riusciva a trovare le distanze giuste tra i reparti, forse un ritardo di condizione? 
- Bene Kucka anche se i piedi sono rimasti quelli di sempre
- Suso Niang intraprendenti ma con troppa voglia di strafare, se rimangono più lucidi sarà il loro anno perché gli ho visto spunti in velocità che non ha nessun'altro nella nostra rosa
- Bacca, sapete tutti che lo odio, ma ieri ci ha regalato la miglior prestazione da quando indossa il rossonero, non tanto per la tripletta, quei gol li facevano quasi tutti gli attaccanti di questa terra, ma finalmente per il lavoro per la squadra, ha fatto salire i compagni quando eravamo in difficoltà e ha dialogato bene con gli esterni, inoltre si è clamorosamente fatto valere sui colpi di testa. Merito suo o demerito della scandalosa difesa del Torino? Ce lo dirà solo il tempo, intanto godiamoci questa giornata.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Agosto 2016)

La cosa più preoccupante è che tolto Jack diveniamo incacapaci di gestire palla a centrocampo nelle fasi concitate del match...e così si soffre di brutto...Si può dire tutto quel che volete su Montolivo ma se è costretto nei minuti finali a far rifiatare un pò facendo melina con Poli e Kucka cadrebbero le balls pure al tanto citato Xavi che doveva arrivare nel 99' se solo sua mamma avesse voluto...


----------



## mistergao (22 Agosto 2016)

Partita folle e divertentissima, che a mio parere è da prendere e mettere via. Da troppo poco tempo Montella è sulla panchina del Milan, non gli si può chiedere di sistemare una squadra che l'anno scorso ha fatto schifo. Male i centrali (speriamo che Gustavo Gomez sia buono come si dice in giro, sennò son dolori), ma in generale è la fase difensiva nel suo complesso che fa piangere, su questo la squadra deve lavorare parecchio. Prendiamo i tre punti e portiamoli a casa, che è meglio cominciare vincendo, anche perchè col Napoli si può anche mettere in conto una sconfitta.


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2016)

Fino al 70' buona partita e 3-1 super meritato. Dopo siamo crollati fisicamente, e infatti io non ero tranquillo, si vedeva che la partita si sarebbe potuta riaprire da un momento all'altro. Baselli in panchina mah un mistero l'unico che sa giocare a calcio insieme a Benassi. Venendo a noi, non sono d'accordo su chi critica Suso, che non ha fatto il fenomeno, deve migliorare tantissimo, ma lì sulla fascia è imprevedibile e ha dato 2 palle d'ora a Bacca, una nel primo tempo e quella più clamorosa nel secondo, da trequartista puro. Ottimo Paletta, ma quel rigore al 96' ha rovinato tutto. Purtroppo Romagnoli ancora una volta uno scempio come l'anno scorso del resto. Se non ha uno forte ed esperto di fianco, fa i danni purtroppo.
Per il resto senza parole per Gigio, bene Bacca non tanto per i gol, qualunque attaccante avrebbe segnato i 3 gol di ieri, quanto per il tentativo di partecipare al gioco ben riuscito. Ieri non mi è piaciuto Antonelli, che io auspicavo titolare al posto di De Sciglio, ma non è stato all'altezza. Sul capitano ormai non mi esprimo più, spero che un giorno qualcuno capisca che senza uno che sappia giocare a calcio davanti alla difesa, non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

Finalmente quest'anno vedremo un calcio divertente, su questo non ci sono dubbi

Per 70 minuti ottimi, poi scoppiati gli unici due giocatori in grado di fare la differenza, Niang e Bonaventura,
siamo spariti dal campo,
Nell'occasione Montella è stato un pò presuntuoso, era convinto di fare comunque un gol in più dei granata, ma gli esterni non ne avevano più e in panchina non c'erano alternative sulle ali, speriamo che Lapadula e Vangioni possano dare un contributo, ma un Cuadrado sarebbe servito come il pane.
Bene Bacca, sembra di nuovo determinato, ma lui è il finalizzatore non è lui che può trascinare la squadra.

Il centrocampo è il punto dolente, servono almeno due uomini.

Se il mercato ci avesse donato uno tra Cuadrado o Pjaca e due tra Zielinsky, Paredes e Badely quest'anno, esclusa la Juve, avremmo potuto giocarcela con chiunque.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Finalmente quest'anno vedremo un calcio divertente, su questo non ci sono dubbi
> 
> Per 70 minuti ottimi, poi scoppiati gli unici due giocatori in grado di fare la differenza, Niang e Bonaventura,
> siamo spariti dal campo,
> ...



Concordo su tutto tranne su Lapadula e vangioni...non sono esterni alti e specialmente Lapadula ha già detto che non gli piace quel ruolo...siamo scoperti...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto tranne su Lapadula e vangioni...non sono esterni alti e specialmente Lapadula ha già detto che non gli piace quel ruolo...siamo scoperti...



Infatti, a mio parere un'ala destra serve più del centrale difensivo,
però strano che Lapadula abbia detto quello che affermi, lui si è sempre dichiarato una seconda punta e all'ala ci ha giocato spesso,
in realtà il centravanti l'ha fatto l'anno scorso.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Infatti, a mio parere un'ala destra serve più del centrale difensivo,
> però strano che Lapadula abbia detto quello che affermi, lui si è sempre dichiarato una seconda punta e all'ala ci ha giocato spesso,
> in realtà il centravanti l'ha fatto l'anno scorso.



Ho sentito le dichiarazioni del suo procuratore a maggio in cui dichiarava che Lapadula scartava le destinazioni in cui volevano metterlo ala destra perchè lui si sente centravanti e vuole giocare lì..testuali parole...
Probabilmente napoli e genoa volevano schierarlo largo nel tridente.


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2016)

Lapadula non può fare l'esterno dai sarebbe snaturarlo troppo, detto questo credo che se Montella lo obbligasse a giocare lì come fa Sosa con Bernardeschi (facendogli perdere gran parte del suo talento), lui pur di giocare ci giocherebbe eccome, ma non è il caso. Invece di Sosa avremmo dovuto prendere Cuadrado visto che lo danno in prestito, e prendere comunque uno al posto di Montolivo che è un danno. Ma magari anzi sicuramente Cuadrado avrebbe preferito la Juve (che tra parentesi ha preso Pjaca quindi non so cosa se ne fa), quindi meglio evitare un'altra umiliazione sul mercato. In Lapadula ci spero molto, ma l'unica cosa che può fare è il vice Bacca, entrare subito in partita quando Montella sostituirà il colombiano (perchè sappiamo come è Bacca, in molte partite giochiamo in 10, e sabato sarà sicuramente una di queste), e sfruttare le occasioni che avrà per essere importante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Infatti, a mio parere un'ala destra serve più del centrale difensivo,
> però strano che Lapadula abbia detto quello che affermi, lui si è sempre dichiarato una seconda punta e all'ala ci ha giocato spesso,
> in realtà il centravanti l'ha fatto l'anno scorso.


L'ala destra è il ruolo che ha fatto più spesso dopo il centrale d'attacco. Certo, lo faceva in Slovenia, però... non dovremmo accantonare del tutto questa soluzione.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Alla fine sono andato allo stadio ieri, più per accompagnare dei miei amici stranieri che non erano mai stati a San Siro che per altro ma alla fine ci siamo divertiti, è stata una partita emozionante fino al fischio finale. Vi lascio qualche mia considerazione personale sulla partita:
> - Difesa centrale da brividi, hanno sbagliato diverse cose elementari, sopratutto Romagnoli a volte si perde davvero in un bicchier d'acqua nonostante poi gli riescano poi cose anche più difficili
> - Positivo Abate, molto voglioso in fase propositiva
> - Montolivo male male, sembrava spaesato e non riusciva a trovare le distanze giuste tra i reparti, forse un ritardo di condizione?
> ...



Quoto tutto su Bacca. A parte i gol, mi è piaciuto in quasi tutte le giocate. SOlo alla fine del primo tempo ha perso palla in un contropiede interessante. Nel secondo tempo ha anche recuperato un pallone a centrocampo.

Mi è sembrato che avesse uno spirito diverso rispetto all'anno scorso.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto su Bacca. A parte i gol, mi è piaciuto in quasi tutte le giocate. SOlo alla fine del primo tempo ha perso palla in un contropiede interessante. Nel secondo tempo ha anche recuperato un pallone a centrocampo.
> 
> Mi è sembrato che avesse uno spirito diverso rispetto all'anno scorso.



Vero. Montella sta lavorando anche su questo aspetto secondo me.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Agosto 2016)

- Bacca............, quei gol li facevano quasi tutti gli attaccanti di questa terra (cit)

Ma no Bacca che Adriano è 30 volte più forte (cit.)

Ma per favore...
L'anno scorso è stato 3° nella classifica marcatori, con una squadra di cessacci.
Un po' di obiettività almeno in questa occasione.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Agosto 2016)

Non ho visto la partita ma vabbene cosi, vincere e sempre importante, poi meno male che hanno provato per 3 mesi a vendere Bacca..


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Agosto 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> - Bacca............, quei gol li facevano quasi tutti gli attaccanti di questa terra (cit)
> 
> Ma no Bacca che Adriano è 30 volte più forte (cit.)
> 
> ...



Un appoggio di testa a porta vuota, un tocco in area piccola e un gol su rigore, non puoi negare che siano gol molti semplici nell'esecuzione. Di certo non ha saltato 3 uomini tirando una bomba sul 7. Mi sembra di essere stato obiettivo, ho ben elogiato la prova del colombiano


----------



## 666psycho (22 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Un appoggio di testa a porta vuota, un tocco in area piccola e un gol su rigore, non puoi negare che siano gol molti semplici nell'esecuzione. Di certo non ha saltato 3 uomini tirando una bomba sul 7. Mi sembra di essere stato obiettivo, ho ben elogiato la prova del colombiano



vabbè dai, non esageriamo. Il primo gol non era a porta vuota è stato bravo essere al posto giusto e ha fatto un bel tuffo. Il secondo non è stato così semplice, con tanto di controllo a seguire e tiro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Un appoggio di testa a porta vuota, un tocco in area piccola e un gol su rigore, non puoi negare che siano gol molti semplici nell'esecuzione. Di certo non ha saltato 3 uomini tirando una bomba sul 7. Mi sembra di essere stato obiettivo, ho ben elogiato la prova del colombiano





666psycho ha scritto:


> vabbè dai, non esageriamo. Il primo gol non era a porta vuota è stato bravo essere al posto giusto e ha fatto un bel tuffo. Il secondo non è stato così semplice, con tanto di controllo a seguire e tiro.



Semplicemente sono stati gol facili per un buon attaccante, probabilmente Destro o Pazzini (gli attaccanti che avevamo prima di lui) non sarebbero arrivati sul primo gol e non avrebbero controllato il secondo pallone oltre a non farlo passare tra le gambe del portiere


----------

